# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/14 - The Man Comes Face To Face With The Beast



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

On paper that looks like a really good show, but let's see if they can actually pull it off.

I'd love to see a multiple segments of the show with Brock tearing up the backstage area looking for Goldberg then to have an all-out brawl between the two to close the show. If they were to continue this at SS with one attacking the other during their entrance then even better.

Probably won't happen but I'd love to see this booking.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Expecting an epic staredown followed by the brawl to end all brawls. Don't disappoint me Team Red Raw :cudi


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hopefully Lesnar and Goldberg have a contract signing for the match and they start having a tug of war over who will sign first as RAW goes off air.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder if Goldberg/Lesnar will get physical, maybe something along the lines of the Taker/Brock brawl would suffice. Or they have a contract signing at it develops from there.

Do.Not.Disappoint.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Hopefully Lesnar and Goldberg have a contract signing for the match and they start having a tug of war over who will sign first as RAW goes off air.


You mean kinda like this








:lmao



The Batman said:


> Do.Not.Disappoint.


That should be WWE's new motto :beckylol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> You mean kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bang on what i was referring to :lmao

They better not pull anything like that again, a brawl absolutely needs to go down somewhere.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> You mean kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got Brock's beard tho LEL.



CJ said:


> That should be WWE's new motto :beckylol


Then put a disclaimer to what they really mean; We.Aim.To.Disappoint.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Batman said:


> I do wonder if Goldberg/Lesnar will get physical, maybe something along the lines of the Taker/Brock brawl would suffice. Or they have a contract signing at it develops from there.
> 
> Do.Not.Disappoint.


Goldberg gives Brock his last spear and jackhammer to end Raw, then loses at SS.

Of course it's always possible Brock gives Goldberg the win to go out on a high, since, if we're honest here, it's not like Brock needs to be uber strong anytime soon because they do jack shit with him, but I expect Goldberg to lose.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Goldberg gives Brock his last spear and jackhammer to end Raw, then loses at SS.


If these guys do brawl, they should leave their finishers, as well as Goldberg's spear out of it. They could tease using them, but they escape from getting hit by them.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Id like to see a IC and Cruiserweight Division swap.

If any character can beat lesner, its Goldberg. I think it is time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

- Lesnar/Goldberg brawl
- Potential Smackdown takeover
- Daniel Bryan POP
- Braun Strowman
- Chris Jericho

These are my highlights this week. I hope we get all of them and it will be a bearable show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember folks: Raw is Jericho :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still have no interest in the Goldberg/Lesnar match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't think part timers who are feuding with eachother were allowed to be on the same episode of a show anymore. Nice to see they let them go face to face one time before they have a match on PPV.

:lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't think part timers who are feuding with eachother were allowed to be on the same episode of a show anymore. Nice to see they let them go face to face one time before they have a match on PPV.
> 
> :lol


Keeping them away from each other builds the "tension."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Keeping them away from each other builds the "tension."


Heh. We're at the point with WWE where we are happy that they put two part timers who are feuding with eachother, with it being of the two's last match ever, mind you, on the same show.

Sad.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't think part timers who are feuding with eachother were allowed to be on the same episode of a show anymore. Nice to see they let them go face to face one time before they have a match on PPV.
> 
> :lol


Still better than Goldberg vs Lesnar match on every Raw before PPV


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

I really hope Lesnar loses at SS to stop booking him 80/20 in every single match he is capable of pulling great matches and I don't want to see that rub given to Reigns that exactly what they want a failed experiment they keep pushing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dmight said:


> Still better than Goldberg vs Lesnar match on every Raw before PPV


There is a huge middle-ground there. They can have them more on the same episode without having a match with one another during the build. How WWE forgot about this very simple idea, I really don't know..


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

We'll get the standard format of the face gets the upper hand over the heel on Raw, and then Brock wins at the PPV.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

and the SmackDown roster invades Raw.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> and the SmackDown roster invades Raw.


Extremely unlikely

SD roster had a houseshow in Spain this evening whereas the raw crew finished up Saturday night and flew back then.

I suspect SD crew are all being flown back to Pennsylvania for tv on Tuesday


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd rather RAW invade SDL since it will be the last episode before the ppv.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

It be awesome if we get multiple brawls segments between MNR and SDL. The two brands competing against one another at SVS should be personal in brand supremacy.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I expect the brawls to be tomorrow night, would add something more to the match on Sunday.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Going to this RAW in person tonight. Hoping it'll be a good time, but given how much everything has sucked irl, the show is bound to be awesome either way.

Looking forward to Buffalo being put on :thelist


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon (Oct 25, 2016)

Hopefully something personal goes down or they are planning something good for the go home shows because the build has been somewhat disappointing for the singles 5-on-5 match. All the high-stakes matches are outside of the main event scene, and honestly I think WWE is desperate right now with The cruiserweights and they don't know what to do with them, but I don't think moving them to smackdown is something anybody wants, especially if you're a fan of SDLive... overall, I have faith that this week something will unfold that adds something to the main event event. I refer back to this post


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Extremely unlikely
> 
> SD roster had a houseshow in Spain this evening whereas the raw crew finished up Saturday night and flew back then.
> 
> I suspect SD crew are all being flown back to Pennsylvania for tv on Tuesday


So, it is possible then. I mean they would to have to fly right to Buffalo and then drive to PA that night, depending when they actually left the country.

Either way, and I know you would be running these guys ragged, but you have to either the SD guys show up on Raw or the Raw guys show up on SD. There has got to be some interaction between the two teams this week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, the show ends with an all-out brawl between many superstars of both brands. I would love to see nearly half the roster of Raw and Smackdown have a riot to build more hype for Survivor Series


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Hopefully, the show ends with an all-out brawl between many superstars of both brands. I would love to see nearly half the roster on Raw and Smackdown have a riot to build more hype for Survivor Series


This kind of ending seems better for SD since it's the last show before the ppv. But I'd love to see it either way

I'm mainly watching for the Goldberg/Brock tug of war.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*IN FOR STROWMAN*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Brawl better close the show between Lesnar/Goldberg.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> Brawl better close the show between Lesnar/Goldberg.


They shouldnt to not tip their hat who is going to win at the PPV unless they make it so they both get in good shots and no one is left standing bu they both get pulled apart from each other


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They shouldnt to not tip their hat who is going to win at the PPV unless they make it so they both get in good shots and no one is left standing bu they both get pulled apart from each other


Hopefully we get something similar to Taker/Brock brawl which was textbook in how it should be done imo.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The finish could change the day of Survivor Series anyway.

Is Survivor Series 4 hours too? Because if it is: fuck!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is Survivor Series 4 hours too? Because if it is: fuck!


By the looks of it: 2 hours pre-show + 4 hours of the show itself.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> By the looks of it: *2 hours pre-show* + 4 hours of the show itself.


:maury

God bless everyone who watches a 2 hour preshow.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Would be good to see a brawl between team Raw and team Smackdown either tonight or tomorrow night, it would help to build the match. Would love to see Zayn as IC champion, but I really don't want the IC title to go to Raw.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:mark:Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman and Bill Goldberg.:mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brendan Dassey released from prison today so he can go home and watch RAW!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is Tom Phillips off to SD for good? Are we now having Charly Caruso do all the interviews in RAW?










Fine by me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If SD doesn't invade Raw tonight, that would be stupid..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Brendan Dassey released from prison today so he can go home and watch RAW!


Dude's gonna be floored with how much shit has changed in WWE. Wait until he reads about the presidential election. :trump


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw and Smackdown should be good this week. Hopefully we'll get a invasion on one of the shows.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Dude's gonna be floored with how much shit has changed in WWE. Wait until he reads about the presidential election. :trump


He's gonna find out Eddie and Benoit passed. :mj2

At least he will know Goldberg. :mj


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDBEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> He's gonna find out Eddie and Benoit passed. :mj2
> 
> At least he will know Goldberg. :mj


When he googles Benoit's name....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg and Brock finally on the same show. Took them long enough to figure that out.

:mj4

I'm going to be in and out of this thread all night with the Giants playing tonight.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no SD house show tonight so it is possible to have the SD roster invade Raw. I hope we see interactions from all 6 SS teams.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im not hyped at all. Have to stay till 6 in the morning for one 5-10 min segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, so SD are still in Europe :lmao

The build for the SS feuds has been grade A trash.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dammit, I think I'm going to miss (parts of) the opening segment for Raw again. Hopefully, I won't miss out too much; especially if these guys are involved :rollins wens2 :jericho3


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Are these thread discussions enjoyable during the show?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Wonder if there will be any mentions of the US election?

Goldberg & Lesnar should just have an intense face off. Wait for the physicality at Survivor Series.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dio Brando said:


> Are these thread discussions enjoyable during the show?


They're the best parts of Monday night, hands down..

Sure as hades isn't Raw itself. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dio Brando said:


> Are these thread discussions enjoyable during the show?


If you join PWA, you can attend our Chatzy sessions during RAW, SD and PPV.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

You guys are getting my hopes up about a awesome brawl lol! Let's hope they don't disappoint us!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dio Brando said:


> Are these thread discussions enjoyable during the show?


Oh, these live threads are usually more entertaining and enjoyable than the overall show


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope this is okay to ask but does anyone know of a good live stream I can watch Raw with? I wanted to watch the show in my room on my computer since I don't feel all that great tonight, but I only get Raw and Smackdown on the living room tv.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Oh, these live threads are usually more entertaining and enjoyable than the overall show


You should join PWA and attend our Chatzy sessions for RAW, SD and PPV. PWA is basically like fantasy football, except it's with WWE wrestlers. Lots of fun. Join today! :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright here we go with the pre-show, let's see what they have in store for this week.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh God, I just realized Sasha is going to milk Eddie's passing tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bo Dallas vs Sami set for tonight. Ok that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time, I do hope they have a little segment to remember Eddie.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Oh, these live threads are usually more entertaining and enjoyable than the overall show


Especially on Mondays.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here...we...go!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Almost time, I do hope they have a little segment to remember Eddie.


Enter... Sasha!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Who is ready for Shane to get killed by Brock??? lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Gift of Jericho time !


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... Foley and Steph... Time for attention whoring and emasculating..


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Time to shit on Raw.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh great Steph and Foley right away!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Worst possible way to start the show. These morons.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait Survivor Series is THIS Sunday?

Shane better bring the whole roster with him and invade the shit out of this show.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth looks so tiny next to Braun lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Steph stirring the pot...something is definitely going down.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Geeks on stage. Way to make them cool.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Weakest Rink? Are we watching hockey now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley with :buried to Ambrose. Damn.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Y2GOAT New scarf :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did Mick say "weakest wink"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ROman chatting to Kevin :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Geez, Steph is terrible.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Enzo and Cass with Foley.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

steph and foley are doing a great job selling this raw vs smackdown thing.. You all are just blind haters.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Stephanie and Foley using the roster to get themselves over :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley doing the Enzo dance.

:mj4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

my god, mick looks in dare i say it, ring shape, i need to try this ddp yoga


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Dean proved he was the best member of the Shield when he beat Seth and Roman in a triple threat match Steph, you stupid mark bitch :mj


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE as a collective whole is a grandparent that repeats what 'the youngsters are saying these days'. Just complete cringe when Steph repeats the chants. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol No one gives a fuck about Sheamus


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is pretty hot tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good crowd tonight.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Cesaro, has anyone ever believe in you more than the Raw General Manager has?"

Yeah, the Smackdown General Manager.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

New Day :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> I'm pretty sure Dean proved he was the best member of the Shield when he beat Seth and Roman in a triple threat match Steph, you stupid mark bitch :mj


Facts.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pitting Seth against the New Day...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph and Mick are so cringe worthy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph :homer


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You are not hip Steph. Neither is these chants. Stop.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, color me intrigued. I love some heel/face teams to mix things up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So good to see that ol' Ladyballs is a face this week...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They tried their hardest to avoid a Y2J pop/chant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What in the name of fuck was Foley doing? Having a seizure?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Steph and Mick are the truest definition of "not hip."


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick and Stephanie trying to be cool omg lol!!!! :Rollins:kobelol:StephenA6


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Fox randomly relevantly till Sunday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The roster looks like total geeks when they have to stand there like children.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are there so many tag team matches
who is booking this Teddy Long


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can someone just stab Stephanie and throw her in the ocean?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I need them to drop this fantasy warfare thing, it's awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES!!!! Sasha and Charlotte are teaming for the first time in nearly two years :yay









Owens and Reigns should be good too!*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I kinda figured Total Divas would stop once they started Total Bellas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good setup for later on tonight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nice to see RAW keeping things fresh. I don't think I've ever seen two people feuding together get paired in tag teams before. In the last 10 days.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Order of importance for getting over:

*McMahons*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Lesnar*>>>>
*Part timers*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Almost done>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>Just a little more>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*The Roster*.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Matches, that, really don't make a helluva lot of sense. 

Sure, why not. :shrug


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Anyone else immediately switch the channel when Stephanie tried to shill out other people’s chants? I know I did.


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

They completely avoided the only reason anyone is actually watching this Raw, that's to see Goldberg and Lesnar


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Braun please beat up New day.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Are we supposed to believe that the New Day is a threat to Rollins/Jericho/Strowman ? That's mental.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm literally here for Goldberg/Lesnar and Strowman.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, at least we have new matches :wow


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> The roster looks like total geeks when they have to stand there like children.


If it looks like a duck and quacks like a d........Well you know what I'm getting at


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope SD invades, but no Shane or Ellsworth, plz. They've already ruined the match with those two being added.

Complete joke.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Stephany and Foley gave me cancer.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Solf said:


> Are we supposed to believe that the New Day is a threat to Rollins/Jericho/Strowman ? That's mental.


Rollins powerbombed Jericho through Strowman.

We're supposed to believe they'll implode where as the New Day stays united.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Steph and Foley are so unhip it’s a wonder their bums don’t fall off...


(blatant hitch hikers misquote is blatant)


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

what a phenominal promo by steph and mic.. Really hyped me for the raw vs smackdown thing for brand superiority.. Will be getting the ppv now.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Therapy said:


> :lol No one gives a fuck about Sheamus


It's been that way since his debut.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Hope SD invades, but no Shane or Ellsworth, plz. They've already ruined the match with those two being added.
> 
> Complete joke.


Shane has already been announced to be on the show later along with Daniel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns still getting mostly boos LOL


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Should be a good match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What was the point of Roman going to the back JUST so he could have an entrance :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Shane has already been announced to be on the show later along with Daniel.


True, but I mean I'm hoping he doesn't get physical. Don't need to see those silly punches.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dem Boos :ha


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

The noise of the crowd booing Roman when he came out was probably the biggest reaction I've heard in a while. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah, yes... 

Let's introduce the top champion on Raw first and save the US champion for last. :eyeroll


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns still getting mostly boos LOL


Is this even worth acknowledging at this point ? lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why are they doing entrances when they were just out on the stage? like, they were just there did they just pop into the back because they are such egomaniacs that they need music to fight? like eh? i'm confused, they were right fucking there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose, the weakest link of The Shield? You mean the guy who won The Shield triple threat and beat both Seth and Roman clean in the same week? THAT Dean Ambrose? :lol Lol.

Tag matches should be fun though.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> What was the point of Roman going to the back JUST so he could have an entrance :lmao


Kevin Owens had one too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why are Sheamus & Cesaro still a tag team? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> What was the point of Roman going to the back JUST so he could have an entrance :lmao


 KO went back too..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns and Sheamus on my television screen = change the channel to Gotham.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao anyone see what Owens did behind Reigns there? Need a gif of that


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Yet another warm reception for Reigns..

:HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Why are Sheamus & Cesaro still a tag team? :lol


It's the best they've been used in awhile.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is already dead in the water.. We all know where this is going.. Fuckeryville


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

did cole just say the four former members of the shield?

I hope this means that Renee 'Baby girl' is going to get involved and hit Rollins with her shoes lol. 

he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Why are Sheamus & Cesaro still a tag team? :lol


They're pretty entertaining tbh, plus they're gonna take the straps off of New Day once they break the record.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Rollins powerbombed Jericho through Strowman.
> 
> We're supposed to believe they'll implode where as the New Day stays united.


Don't worry, I took that into consideration before writing my post. I meant it as "those geeks have been booked as weaker together than any of the other three individually".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's the best they've been used in awhile.


What's the logic though?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if Stephs' claim about "serious changes" will actually play out.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> What was the point of Roman going to the back JUST so he could have an entrance :lmao


Monday Night Filler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> What's the logic though?


Of what?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Botched the ever loving shit out of that


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

What was that random pan to those kids for lmao


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

orton and mark henry should form a team

call it "Sexual Predator"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cesaro is literally a person who plays video games and only uses the strike button.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't watched WWE in weeks, but I'm watching now because I found out Goldberg returned. And it's so funny that Roman Reigns is still getting booed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They're pretty entertaining tbh, plus they're gonna take the straps off of New Day once they break the record.


They are entertaining. Cesaro is only good in tag teams. 

But they haven't explained why they are together.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO seems like an insecure little bitch tonight, lol. He's so jelly of Roman, as the US Champ, being more important and over than him, as the Universal Champ. Just wait until Roman beats Lesnar and is the new top champion in the WWE again, KO will probably ask for a trade.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Edge,taker,aj tomorrow :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And just like that, I'm out guys. I'll be back when Goldberg is out there. 17 minutes was a nice time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn can't Cesaro get decent kneepads that F'N fit? :no:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> They are entertaining. Cesaro is only good in tag teams.
> 
> But they haven't explained why they are together.


Well you know Foley put them together as to why they're still together...... I guess you could say they're like a couple who's dealt with a lot of infidelity but still wants to work through their issues. Plus they had the tag champs beaten so that could be another reason they're still together.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Hope SD invades, but no Shane or Ellsworth, plz. They've already ruined the match with those two being added.
> 
> Complete joke.


you have no idea how much that damaged my hype for the match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pongo said:


> you have no idea how much that damaged my hype for the match


You're not the only one.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

why no announcer tables? or am I blind...>_<


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KO seems like an insecure little bitch tonight, lol. He's so jelly of Roman, as the US Champ, being more important and *over* than him, as the Universal Champ. Just wait until Roman beats Lesnar and is the new top champion in the WWE again, KO will probably ask for a trade.


Did you just say Roman was more over than KO ? :reneelel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pongo said:


> you have no idea how much that damaged my hype for the match


You are not alone.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well you know Foley put them together as to why they're still together...... I guess you could say they're like a couple who's dealt with a lot of infidelity but still wants to work through their issues. Plus they had the tag champs beaten so that could be another reason they're still together.


They were put together by Foley for ONE match for the titles as a "reward" for their draw. They lost the match. They dislike eachother, so the logic is fucking stupid.

Then again, it's WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You're not the only one.





Dolorian said:


> You are not alone.


I'm aboard this train as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens "mocking" Reigns before doing the cannonball showing _yet again_ how much he misses the mark as a heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> They were put together by Foley for ONE match for the titles as a "reward" for their draw. They lost the match. They dislike eachother, so the logic is fucking stupid.
> 
> Then again, it's WWE.


I mean I guess you could make the argument that since they had the champs beat they're still together because they know they're gonna win eventually :shrug


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why the fuck is this still going on? End this useless match already.. Jesus christ..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to be in and out of this thread due to the Giants game. Please keep me informed of what's going on, Raw thread.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ROMAN REIGNS IS NOT THE BIG DOG !! IT'S RHETT F*CKING TITUS !!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I mean I guess you could make the argument that since they had the champs beat they're still together because they know they're gonna win eventually :shrug


Why should they get another shot? They still lost.

Has that even been brought up or the WWE just going to continue to insult peoples intelligence?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

builds up tag team, then shits all over them

totally fucking clueless from creative once again


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The second time in two weeks that Roman Reigns has won a match for the Universal Champion

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Making Reigns look strong 101. :eyeroll


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

LOLROMANWINS


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael explaining the rules for Survivor Series...fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Why should they get another shot? They still lost.
> 
> Has that even been brought up or the WWE just going to continue to insult peoples intelligence?


They didn't lose, they won by DQ because Kofi kicked Sheamus.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What is with WWE making enemies work together now? I guess it helps move the storyline along without having to put to much into it or something like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Michael explaining the rules for Survivor Series...fpalm


They're might be some new fans!

:mj4


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Roman Reigns needs to take a page out of Austin's book, spear KO after the win.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They can't even make KO win that one, you have to make Roman look strong every fucking time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahhaha, Jericho!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TRY IT ON MANNNNNNNN


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

y2goat :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Scarf of Jericho, try it on maaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TRY IT ON MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking Jericho! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Team Bruan over here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Is there anything Jericho can’t get over?

Seriously, why are they not putting this guy on commercials and everything?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol Jericho is awesome :lmao

Braun Strowman wants that scarf lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh. This stuff is kinda getting stupid at this point..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho is gold. I'd wear his scarf.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Loved that segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman is the fucking man :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh well...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Best part of RAW


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

jericho is so stupidly talented


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Oh well...


What? Were you not entertained by SCARVES?!

:mj4


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

lol that was actually funny.

Kind of marked out for Braun there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

PUT THE BELT ON JERICHO I BEG OF YOU.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

STROWMAN VERSUS ANYONE!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman once again being part of the best segment on Raw so far. No surprise. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This was strangely... okay, I guess. Mainly thanks to JeriGOAT.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like scarves they help keep me warm lol! Poor Chris but he is not alone plenty of people like scarves!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad I was able to get back in time to see Jericho and Braun.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

When I think of all the years Jericho wasn't working or only jobbing to the stars part time...It's a shame how much entertainment we missed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So whats happened so far? Missed the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What is with WWE making enemies work together now? I guess it helps move the storyline along without having to put to much into it or something like that.


A little cue they took from a man named Dario Cueto, however they fail to execute it with any of his skill or flair.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok, so I guess I "missed" the opening segment and Owens/Reigns vs Cesaro/Sheamus. I do like how they're giving the latter pair some more spotlight


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Why is every WWE face the same now?!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Scarves...Whatever happened to Cravats? Of course, I've only seen them in old movies about the Renaissance in those movies..but still.

Oh, and on Hunter Hearst Helmsley.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

No one is better than Jericho right now. Not only that, he always manages to reinvent himself with just about every run he has now-a-days. Definitely a 5 tool player. His comedy is something I can definitely get behind, and unlike this New Day garbage.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So whats happened so far? Missed the first 30 minutes.


Jericho gave Braun & Seth scarves............... in which they f*cking refused ! How dear they turn down the scarf of Jericho ?!?! That's all that really mattered.

And oh yeah KO still has to have Roman Reigns win matches for him.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, Braun doesn't have a neck so nothing to keep warm..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bo Dalas vs Sami now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shit Smackdown is screwed. Survivor Series is this Sunday and TLC is the 4th. So Smackdown only has two shows to build up the TLC PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho gave Braun & Seth scarves............... in which they f*cking refused ! How dear they turn down the scarf of Jericho ?!?! That's all that really mattered.
> 
> And oh yeah KO still has to have Roman Reigns win matches for him.


Thanks.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Hate when they do shit like that. Do everything on the actual show not something from earlier.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jojo :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Shit Smackdown is screwed. Survivor Series is this Sunday and TLC is the 4th. So Smackdown only has two shows to build up the TLC PPV.


Well it is not like they are building many new feuds for that PPV. It is Ambrose/Styles and Becky/Bliss again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo is still around.

:mj4


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

um wtf that is bo dallas? I swear to god I thought it was rhino.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bolieve in the beard.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zayn beat KO and just faded back to irrelevance


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

doesn't sami have to win this match to show some dominance for ss


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So has it ever been explained how and when Bo Dallas lost his other knee pad?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dammit, Bo! Quit looking like Rhyno


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Well it is not like they are building many new feuds for that PPV. It is Ambrose/Styles and Becky/Bliss again.


I guess that's true. Plus they will probably do Ziggler/Miz in a TLC match. They still have to fill out the rest of the card though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it me, or is the crowd showing signs of death....?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't like Bo's attire. But I guess it's better than his white trunks that looked like tighty-whities.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sami Zayn with a John Cena-esque match.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Shit Smackdown is screwed. Survivor Series is this Sunday and TLC is the 4th. So Smackdown only has two shows to build up the TLC PPV.


last episode of smackdown was almost all about setting the ground for tlc, if anything the problem is they are letting raw build the SS matches


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Is it me, or is the crowd showing signs of death....?


They were never really alive to begin with tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait.....WTF was the purpose of that?!?!? Why not just have Sami beat someone like Titus?!?! Bo was on a "roll" FFS!! Damn you WWE!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I like Bo's intensity. Shed 10 more pounds, keep growing the beard, and find some ratty jorts or jeans and make him a Wyatt. He can eat the pins instead of Luke and Bray. 

:maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> A little cue they took from a man named Dario Cueto, however they fail to execute it with any of his skill or flair.


Oh ok maybe WWE will get better at it later but maybe I shouldn't get my hopes up to high! LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. Sami actually giving a borderline decent promo...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> So has it ever been explained how and when Bo Dallas lost his other knee pad?


Hocked it for SS tickets. Only way he can get there....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bo's dead again.

Decent post-match promo by Sami. Short and to the point.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN TIME.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

But but but ... Rollins is the New Day Captain ...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sami's fired up! Can he do it Corey :cole


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

New Day vs Rollins/Jericho/Strowman could be fun


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Survivor Series is going to be good!- Nobody


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> New Day vs Rollins/Jericho/Strowman could be fun


Yeah should be a fun match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Survivor Series is going to be good.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Lothario said:


> I like Bo's intensity. Shed 10 more pounds, keep growing the beard, and find some ratty jorts or jeans and make him a Wyatt. He can eat the pins instead of Luke and Bray.
> 
> :maury


uhmmmm yes


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Wow.. Sami actually giving a borderline decent promo...


I think Sami has always been good on the mic during his run here. It's just not noticeable because they rarely give him time to cut promos.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

psyched for strowman


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Dio Brando said:


> Survivor Series is going to be good!- Nobody


if shane gets put of commission tonight and they find a decent fill in during smackdown they'll manage to get my hopes up tbh


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol The CW division consists of a small room of 9 people...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Get out of here TJ you have no more continues left :lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh god, their mic skills are as bad as I imagined.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Swann speaks!!! :mark:


Never noticed but Rich Swann bares a striking resemblance to my brother in law :lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

why in god's name they are letting the cruserweights talk? seriously...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Noam Dar's accent actually works unlike some of the other foreigners.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Watching this segment is like watching middle schoolers act for a play.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is Kendrick looking to get punched by Sin Cara? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao what did Sin Cara say?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit...Couldn't find anything else worth a damn on...may end up turning to Simpsons reruns again. As long as they're not "lisa" episodes.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shut up and play "Wonderwall", Dar.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol New Day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara is so pointless.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I've seen kittens with more intensity than those dudes, yeesh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Get out of here TJ you have no more continues left :lol


Great post here :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lol at Kendrick being the Oskar Kokoshka of the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Sin Cara almost started a backstage fight.

Violent man.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That guy in the crowd would look much better if he wore an unicorn's ass, instead of it's head.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm so done with the new day.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL that fan wearing a horse-head. The hell? :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They would probably do better on SD live. Raw just seems to turn everything into a huge mess. Cruiserweights that is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> LOL that fan wearing a horse-head. The hell? :lmao


Yeah what the hell was that? :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol That guy in the unicorn head.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm glad these guys exist because they're like a pre-warning to change the channel.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I like New Day. But that promo was pretty pointless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bow at that dude rocking the unicorn head and Francesca II fulfilling Xavier's Street Fighter fetish by upgrading into Francesca II Turbo Edition.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like Raw is blowing their load in the first part of the show. Owens/Reigns/Jericho/Rollins/New Day all in the 1st hour and 20 minutes?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

strowmanator ftw


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Seems like Raw is blowing their load in the first part of the show. Owens/Reigns/Jericho/Rollins/New Day all in the 1st hour and 20 minutes?


I think they're relying on Brock and Goldberg's confrontation tonight.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I like New Day. But that promo was pretty pointless.


Not really, that promo just sold a shitload of swag.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

It was a promo to sell there new socks, it worked. buying them LOL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Seems like Raw is blowing their load in the first part of the show. Owens/Reigns/Jericho/Rollins/New Day all in the 1st hour and 20 minutes?


Strowman.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Subway has a Reuban...I know they don't look like much separately, but put those ingredients together and it's a great sandwich. 

Pretty bad when you have to use commercials for something interesting to post about.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Seems like Raw is blowing their load in the first part of the show. Owens/Reigns/Jericho/Rollins/New Day all in the 1st hour and 20 minutes?


Yeah I noticed that too. If there is no cross-brand riot tonight, we will riot >


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Not really, that promo just sold a shitload of swag.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao no one watches WWE anymore, just look at the activate users in this thread.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho with yet another massive pop this week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins pop when he came out.

:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I see they went back to the second version of Seth's entrance theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will be interesting how this match goes, should be fun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho has gotten the biggest pop on the show for any active roster member for some time now.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Jericho still wearing Braun's scarf to show unity.

Good pop for Rollins.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao no one watches WWE anymore, just look at the activate users in this thread.


Yeah, and usually after the first hour and a half, most of them (me included) give up on it and go do something else.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Strowman.


I didn't count him on purpose. I can't stand him lolz.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Including Ellsworth in any way, shape or form for this SS match is just one massive fpalm.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Captain Jericho


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Including Ellsworth in any way, shape or form for this SS match is just one massive fpalm.


A disaster.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Why are New Day in the heel corner?


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow Jericho is in fantastic shape


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I dono why you guys are mad, Elsworth vs Stroman Part 2 is going to be fucking amazing


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Including Ellsworth in any way, shape or form for this SS match is just one massive fpalm.


Outside of getting murdered by Ambrose, of course.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ellsworth and New Day-Solid proof WWE will run anything into the ground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Ellsworth and New Day-Solid proof WWE will run anything into the ground.


That's WWE for ya.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I didn't count him on purpose. I can't stand him lolz.


You've disappointed me.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This crowd couldn't be more dead tonight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shit, I just realized that Seth is squaring off with the New Day. But they look up to him. He's their leader 

Edit: Great teamwork sequence by the New Day on Jericho!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Waiting for the eventual Chris Jericho & Adam Cole segment.

"CMON BAYBAY"

"ADAM COLE BAYBAY"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Oh shit, I just realized that Seth is squaring off with the New Day. But they look up to him. He's their leader


Just a friendly bout for the sake of the brand


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Oh shit, I just realized that Seth is squaring off with the New Day. But they look up to him. He's their leader


Just friendly competition amongst them tonight


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Actually looking forward to the interaction between Braun and Bray at Survivor Series...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Oh shit, I just realized that Seth is squaring off with the New Day. But they look up to him. He's their leader


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Reigns should drop the US Title to Big E.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Strowman in ring for 5 seconds then commercials...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BRAUN!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love commercials.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Oh shit, I just realized that Seth is squaring off with the New Day. But they look up to him. He's their leader


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

AmWolves10 said:


> This crowd couldn't be more dead tonight


I think this is a test audience to see if Raw can actually cure Insomnia...It can. I'm actually going to sleep here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun/Kofi.

:deandre


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Saw the commercial for Roadblock just now. Aside from Owens/Reigns, they advertised Jericho/Rollins as "the end of the line" for Chris Jericho. So that might be his last show.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Heard a guy at the water cooler at work talking about he's seen nude leaks of Braun Stowman.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They were going to use Baron Corbin as the counter to Strowman...Shane McMahon as a replacement makes no sense at all since they used that analogy before the switch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman showing some speed :mark:

Dudes going to be great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice backbreaker.

:hmm:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

McGee said:


> Heard a guy at the water cooler at work talking about he's seen nude leaks of Braun Stowman.


Hope he keeps them to himself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> Saw the commercial for Roadblock just now. Aside from Owens/Reigns, they advertised Jericho/Rollins as "the end of the line" for Chris Jericho. So that might be his last show.


Seems like it, word was that he is leaving early 2017 to work on his music.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice DDT by Woods.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Loving the teamwork between Rollins, Jericho, and Strowman


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol sky sports, keep doing you sky sports, keep doing you.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Trevor Lee is rolling over in his cave right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Braun cleaning house !


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Love that big guy!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

STROMAN IS FUCKING AMAZING, so damn strong and fast for a big guy, with mic skills. !


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

More of Braun throwing people pls


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins can still jump high, even with that knee.

:mj2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Seems like it, word was that he is leaving early 2017 to work on his music.


if that's the case, Raw will be completely unwatchable. I mean, I will not even bother.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN :mark: :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Braun is fucking amazing, great booking for him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oops, i think i just had a power cut lol, nothing wrong with sky sports lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Strowman is going to be a star.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman is more over than everyone else in the match lolz. He's probably going to be the sole survivor in the match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a hell of a 6 man tag.

Great performances by all and Strowman is continuously upping his stock.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Braun has big potential, great showing from him in that match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Strowman needs to eviscerate Ellsworth.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Would have been a Dr. Death reference if :jr was on commentary. :mj2


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Why does Seth release his arms halfway down on the Pedigree?

It really bothers me.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

rollins with a pedy on Jericho, HELL YEAH


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STROWMAN! GET ON HIS MF BACK! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see the point of Shane and Bryan coming to Raw unless it ends with SD attacking Raw...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins needs a new finisher as soon as possible. His pedigree seems to get worse every week


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why is Seth still using The Pedigree? I thought he would get a new finisher because Triple H attacked him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why is Seth still using The Pedigree? I thought he would get a new finisher because Triple H attacked him.


He already said that he will keep using it until he is done with Triple H.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why is Total Divas still continuing? They aren't divas anymore, plus Total Bella's is essentially the same show anyways.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else saw Talking Smack last week? Daniel Bryan wasn't happy about going to Raw tonight at all lol

But hey, at least he gets to see his friends, Cesaro and Sami Zayn


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Rollins needs a new finisher as soon as possible. His pedigree seems to get worse every week


It's 2 announce a stipulation.

Maybe the losing side has 2 choose 1 member to switch programs.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad to see the big men getting some love for once.

Becoming a bigger fan of Braun every day.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good tag match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins lets go of the arms on the Pedigree way too fucking early, it looks terrible. He can't get a new finisher soon enough, just wish they'd hurry up and get the Triple H and Rollins feud done so he can find a new finisher.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

If Vince plays his cards right Strowman vs Reigns could be the biggest WrestleMania Main Event of all time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> That was a good tag match.


Yeah, much better than I anticipated, too.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Steph in that short skirt. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Are they going for a homeless Foley angle or what?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Hi this is the general manager"

:lol Who the fuck says that?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Generic brawl where they bury the entire roster trying to keep them apart incoming.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte's titties still getting bigger kada


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Steph even emasculating Heyman... :eyeroll


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

McGee said:


> If Vince plays his cards right Strowman vs Reigns could be the biggest WrestleMania Main Event of all time.


I'm not even sure you're actually trolling, but this is actually the funniest thing I've read today nevertheless.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Steph reminds me of gianna michaels.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes. Let's continue to put Sasha next to Charlotte to remind us that Sasha failed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crazier than Miley Cyrus :kobefacepalm


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Stephanie taking a dig at someone's personal appearance? Has she seen her tits?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Queen! :homer


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He already said that he will keep using it until he is done with Triple H.


Oh yeah I guess I forgot thanks lol!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> That was a good tag match.


Damn good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The man with the plan has arrived!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another Charlotte-Sasha match..............................

Oh god...... this shit will not end...........................


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cipher said:


> Stephanie taking a dig at someone's personal appearance? Has she seen her tits?


Pretty sure she had the tit gap fixed.. I haven't seen it in years now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So they're basically doing what they did with the men last week, with the women this week ? :aries2


Also IM A MAN WITH THE PLAN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, are people done marking for Brain Kendrick now? Or do people still think it's like 2009? He's trash.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

We need Roode vs Jericho. This show is putting me to sleep outside of the Scarf of Jericho.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Crazier than Miley Cyrus :kobefacepalm


You can just tell they were hoping to get a big pop with that line.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Solf said:


> I'm not even sure you're actually trolling, but this is actually the funniest thing I've read today nevertheless.


I'll probably be Strowman and Undertaker at WrestleMania. I can see Vince wanting Strowman to be the guy that ultimately kills the Undertaker character....

...either that or Strowman wins the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal on the 7 hour WrestleMania pre-show.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Monday needs to be the last match between Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

So do they really change the ring ropes just for cruserweight matches? That honestly seems like a shit pile of unnecessary work for the ring crew.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Put the CW belt on Rich Swann already.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So, are people done marking for Brain Kendrick now? Or do people still think it's like 2009? He's trash.


The only CW atm with a character, I think he's doing alright :shrug


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PrinceofPush said:


> Glad to see the big men getting some love for once.
> 
> Becoming a bigger fan of Braun every day.


Yea, big men are recieving love. You have guys like Braun Strowman, Rusev, Bray Wyatt, Big Cass, Sheamus, and Goldberg getting support. Plus, Brock Lesnar and Roman Reigns have their fanbase


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Is Bayley even booked tonight?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So, are people done marking for Brain Kendrick now? Or do people still think it's like 2009? He's trash.


It's not his fault he's been in a feud with TJcornyP


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> Another Charlotte-Sasha match..............................
> 
> Oh god...... this shit will not end...........................


:trips7 SPARE. US. THIS. SHIT. :trips7


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

loser of the womens SS has to do a porn?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They are going to send the CW division to Smackdown because they don't know what the fuck to do with them on Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Check out those crickets for sin cara


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The only CW atm with a character, I think he's doing alright :shrug


Same. :cool2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE can't even book a freaking CRUISERWEIGHT Divison right.

JUST LET THEM FLY AROUND.

They can't even get that right.

:lmao


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The Cruisers have been getting nothing but apathy. This thing was DOA.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


> So do they really change the ring ropes just for cruserweight matches? That honestly seems like a shit pile of unnecessary work for the ring crew.


Gotta try and get the division gimmick crap over rather than let the actual talent get themselves over!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Check out those crickets for sin cara



They better be careful before he beats them up.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just saw the time, what am I doing with my life?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Boring match.. Boring Wrestlers.. Boring storyline... Just kill the CW division please..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite frankly I hope the CW division goes to SD and ends up being it's own show. It looks likes that is where they are headed anyway.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really hope Sin Cara works himself into a shoot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brian Kendrick better watch out this Sunday! He's going to be taking on the man who took out Baron Corbin out of the main event cross-brand match. Jeez, I can't believe Kallisto is the man that did that. I just realized it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

These first 90 minutes have felt like 90 hrs.

Give me Brock-Goldberg and SD already.

Enough of the geeks.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

CW division to SD! is a very good idea indeed, shouldn't have been on RAW to begin with.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, if they are running 205 live after smackdown on the network, what is happening to talking smack? please no, please keep talking smack.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

Shit I've fallen asleep twice now, I doubt I'll make it.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

hendricks has pants that belong in the 90's playboy mansion, they are pissing me off


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> wait, if they are running 205 live after smackdown on the network, what is happening to talking smack? please no, please keep talking smack.


It will air after that show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> wait, if they are running 205 live after smackdown on the network, what is happening to talking smack? please no, please keep talking smack.


Talking Smack will come on after 205 live and by then nobody will give a f*ck to watch it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dio Brando said:


> It's not his fault he's been in a feud with TJcornyP


Wouldn't matter who he's with.


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The only CW atm with a character, I think he's doing alright :shrug


All I see is a B rate heel that doesn't even work a cruiserweight style. He's boring. As a "character" and in the ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ImmortalTechnique said:


> Shit I've fallen asleep twice now, I doubt I'll make it.


 I don't know how crowds can endure 3 hrs of this shit...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really wish Kendrick would go back to this look









I'm not a big fan of the long hair and leopard print tights.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> I don't know how crowds can endure 3 hrs of this shit...


More perplexing is how you spend the whole three hours bitching about this so called "shit" week in and week out.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> It will air after that show.





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Talking Smack will come on after 205 live and by then nobody will give a f*ck to watch it.


at least it'll still be on but fuck it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> wait, if they are running 205 live after smackdown on the network, what is happening to talking smack? please no, please keep talking smack.


Oh god, I hope they don't remove Talking Smack. I love Renee Young on there, and Daniel Bryan is funny/entertaining as a host. Both of them have great chemistry together. Plus, we get to know more about the Smackdown talents and their storylines by giving them more spotlight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Something is going down with Shield someway at Survivor Series.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully Ronda Rousey loses her next UFC match, so she could go to the WWE and start squashing girls. WWE desperately needs a new full time SuperStar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Something is going down with Shield someway at Survivor Series.


Yeah, they are making it quite obvious.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> wait, if they are running 205 live after smackdown on the network, what is happening to talking smack? please no, please keep talking smack.


Talking Smack will air after 205 Live.

I'm not sure how much sense that makes, since Talking Smack revolves around SmackDown Live and not the Cruiserweight league.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> More perplexing is how you spend the whole three hours bitching about this so called "shit" week in and week out.


 Only holding out for a SD invasion and Brock-Goldberg segment, otherwise I usually follow it on twitter. 

First time in months I've watched it live and I'm struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Hopefully Ronda Rousey loses her next UFC match, so she could go to the WWE and start squashing girls. WWE desperately needs a new full time SuperStar.


I think Ronda will lose and retire, it seems like her heart is not on it as much as it used to anymore.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BORING chants :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This boring as fuck match is killing me.. End this shit.. Two geeks wasting time


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

brutal boring chants starting up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need a new Sin Cara so bad. The current guy is awful. 

They need someone young, charismatic and slimmer to play that character.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

WCW knew how to book Cruiserweights and the matches were fantastic. I don't know what this garbage is.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

False Alarm!
dun dun dun dun dun dun
False Alarm!
dun dun dun dun dun dun
False Alarm!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Not even joking when I say that I'm brewing coffee rn to stay awake.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Something is going down with Shield someway at Survivor Series.


I hope not. 

Just get them eliminated before they can have a little "moment" together. Or Reigns acts like a complete dick and blows them both off :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Turned on RAW for GOLDBERG.


Got BORING chants for CWC. Try again at 1045 I guess.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Oh god, I hope they don't remove Talking Smack. I love Renee Young on there, and Daniel Bryan is funny/entertaining as a host. Both of them have great chemistry together. Plus, we get to know about the Smackdown talents and their storylines by giving them more spotlight.


Assuming they want to record it during the CW show so they can keep DB's shooting to a minimum.. He's been fairly outspoken and it's an easy way to neuter it..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Not even joking when I say that I'm brewing coffee rn to stay awake.


 Is it usually this bad?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> They need a new Sin Cara so bad. The current guy is awful.
> 
> They need someone young, charismatic and slimmer to play that character.


I think they should do the honorable thing and just get rid of the character..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They need to scrap the CW division. It was fun and new in 1996. That was 20 years ago..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This match is going way too long...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh jesus, I'd rather have an aggressive bout of thrush than watch any more of this fucking match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol the crowd treating Kallisto as if he's Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Finally over!


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

why do these cruiser weights never do any flips? Like not trying to be an ass here but isn't that their purpose.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank god that shit is over.. What an anticlimactic match.. Way to build the division


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

making these matches longer isn't going to get them over, WWE.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Crowd won't even go Woo on a flair slap lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl Anderson :mark:


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Ace said:


> Is it usually this bad?


Yes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sin Cara's mask :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sin Cara being punished for his fight with Jericho


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think Ronda will lose and retire, it seems like her heart is not on it as much as it used to anymore.


We already know Ronda loves WWE and most likely would want to have at least one match.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Fuck, that match was boring.

I need to mainline redbull to keep my eyes open here..


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> More perplexing is how you spend the whole three hours bitching about this so called "shit" week in and week out.


seriously, if you don't enjoy it why would you even come to the forum and there are 1000 other channels for you to pick from.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, they are making it quite obvious.


Pretty much. Constantly brining it up, more so now with Rollins being a babyface. Plus their shirt is back on the merchandise website so...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Pretty much. Constantly brining it up, more so now with Rollins being a babyface. Plus their shirt is back on the merchandise website so...


Is it really?? Didn't know that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was kinda bad. Always said Enzo and Cass is a hit or miss. Anderson and Gallows is just.......Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Waiting for that big money Big Cass push. :vince$


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nobody cares about the WWE version of Goldberg


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is it really?? Didn't know that.


Yep. Saw it on Twitter.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The staredown is not the main event of the night?

Well smackdown invasion confirmed.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

backstage segments are god awful tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The way Big Cass speaks is rather awkward.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> seriously, if you don't enjoy it why would you even come to the forum and there are 1000 other channels for you to pick from.


This is the internet. Nobody likes anything.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>2K didn't even put Goldberg's WWE theme in

>Nitro arena is inaccurate as fuck

>Halloween Havoc arena is inaccurate as fuck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldberg and Lesnar is next?!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So we're going to get a Smackdown take over tonight, surely?

Goldberg/Lesnar up next means Bryan and Shane main event.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Are the security guys cruiserweight rejects?

Foley's beard was bigger than any 4 of them..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Yep. Saw it on Twitter.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE really needs to scrap the HIAC ppv and bring back Halloween Havoc for October, then we could get back to HIAC matches being feud enders instead of "Well its the HIAC ppv time for a HIAC match for this 3 week long rivalry".


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg and Brock Lesnar happening now. Something good better happen to close Raw tonight in that Shane/Bryan/Stephanie/Foley segment.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

A huge invasion is going to happen at the end of raw, Goldberg is next.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe they didn't save Goldberg for the close of the show. Lame.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE really needs to scrap the HIAC ppv and bring back Halloween Havoc for October, then we could get back to HIAC matches being feud enders instead of "Well its the HIAC ppv time for a HIAC match for this 3 week long rivalry".


Same should be for TLC, those gimmick PPVs just don't feel right, the feud should dictate the type of the match it needs not the other way around.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Goldberg and Brock Lesnar happening now. Something good better happen to close Raw tonight in that Shane/Bryan/Stephanie/Foley segment.


Your optimism is refreshing.. lol


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Lmnopqrstallion said:


> This is the internet. Nobody likes anything.


www.pornhub.com


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't care about Lesnar vs. Goldberg or Raw vs. Smackdown, so I pretty much don't care about the fucking Survivor Series PPV.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brock looks much smaller since he got busted.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God this shit where security guards and wrestlers come out to hold two big guys apart from one another while they're enraged clawing to get at one another is old and tired as fuck, but i know its gonna happen...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That line is made for Goldberg to spear through.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The way security is arranged, I am expecting Nakamura to come and kinshasa everyone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Security guys taken from Tough Enough.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't believe they didn't save Goldberg for the close of the show. Lame.


For my part, I rather the main event be saved for the brand vs brand feud as opposed to this so called "mega match".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That has to be the first time Brock slipped jumping up the ropes/ring like that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

We need you to bump up the 10 o'clock rating, BILL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brock botched his jump :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock almost fucks up his entrance lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> For my part, I rather the main event be saved for the brand vs brand feud as opposed to this so called "mega match".


Yeah, it's just that the brand war match just feels lame to me, thanks to WWE. Not on the talent for that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The BEAST is in the house!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LESNAR BOTCH, and god awful pop for goldberg when he is walking.

WTF, sounds like goldberg is sniffing crack


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Is the mic up Bill's fucking nose tho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That blonde looked trashed :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Zayn backstage marking out over Goldberg... :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock botched the jump...the beast is nervous?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still feels surreal seeing Goldberg walk out on Raw again.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

wcw theme :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cipher said:


> >2K didn't even put Goldberg's WWE theme in
> 
> >Nitro arena is inaccurate as fuck
> 
> >Halloween Havoc arena is inaccurate as fuck


How are they inaccurate?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Piped in chants...


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Crowd sucks


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I could live the rest of my life and not see Zayn geeking out to Goldberg backstage ever again. ugh.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

get the security out of the ring and let these two go at it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely love the intensity Goldberg brings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All of these security geeks.

:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Terrible crowd, jesus, that's it?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Listen to aaaaalll those boos for Goldberg :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did anyone else hear a sniffing noise? lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Brock botched his jump :lmao


Question is, will he earn the nickname "Botch Lensar" on these forums... :hmm:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock is totally gonna murder 1 of those security guards outta frustration for almost busting his ass on the apron :kobelol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Burial of the entire roster incoming soon


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love this crowd


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I gotta give those security guards credit. They don't look nervous or scared at all


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

brock dont take care of his teeth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, I missed the Brock botch.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Well at least wwe got the goldberg chants they wanted


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm usually not _that_ guy, but why do they keep showing all the mutants in the audience? Focus on Goldberg and Brock, Dunn.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Does Brock have to leave early or something? Why aren't they ending the night with this?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

crowd woke up


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Golberg is so fucking intense!! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pause, Goldberg.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Burial of the entire roster incoming soon


I think those security guards are about to be buried instead


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:lol that guy in the Finn Balor shirt dancing to the Goldberg chants.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Goldberg's entrance is so damn epic. Jesus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They really have to give Heyman some new material..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Let the beasts go. Come on


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman's face is like...how dare you to Goldberg lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, they gunna fuck? lol sorry.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> I think those security guards are about to be buried instead


They'll be squashed instantly then Foley and or Stephanie will run out with the roster.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

50 year old Goldberg more over than the whole damn roster :ha


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Goldberg sweating profusely? Does he run a mile right before?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awful with this Heyman crap.

:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Burial of the entire roster incoming soon


Hey, hey... :reigns2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That is charisma ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least WWE finally got the reaction they wanted with this feud.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

The 2004 build was better than this.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

What is it with Heyman and Stephanie prompting the crowd to chant things these days? They do it in every friggin segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bringing up Cena. Cena beat Brock in his first match back.

:mj4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This is awful with this Heyman crap.
> 
> :lol


He's pretty horrible rn :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Goldberg is killing it.. :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jesus goldberg still has that aura of being a fucking bad ass hope he goes over Lesnar


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goldberg sounds so whiny


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit. This is going down another long, dark road, much like WMXX. 

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

"Burns your ass." Low blow Goldberg.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, didn't realize how much of a southern drawl Goldberg actually has.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's pretty horrible rn :lol


He really is. I never thought that was possible.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Goldbergs intensity is so damn awesome


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

GOLDBERG... :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Goldberg's on a roll tonight!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Goldberg kiilling it, bring him back full time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CretinHop138 said:


> The 2004 build was better than this.


much better than this


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Bringing up Cena.  Cena beat Brock in his first match back.
> 
> :mj4


With two moves :lmao

On another note, actually enjoying Goldberg rn.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Goldberg. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldberg is so awesome :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg looks really damn good to be 50.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well at least WWE finally got the reaction they wanted with this feud.


Not sure why anyone thought they wouldn't. Goldberg is an icon and hasn't been in a WWE ring in over a decade. He was always going to be cheered and Vince going full retard in Minnesota was never going to change that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Take a shot everytime Heyman says "sir."


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> 50 year old Goldberg more over than the whole damn roster :ha


To be fair, I think that's far more an indictment to recent WWE than the talent performing in it. 

Man, Goldberg is in shape still.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO is it bad I could not tell lesnars voice from heymans when he screamed LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!"*


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

oh look heyman telling brocks oppenent to back down so they don't get beat up by lesnar..........

AGAIN.. Yay every brock feud ever.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

somehow the wwe are doing something right because I can't wait for survivor series now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shirt off.. Holy shit.. Goldberg is fucking diesel.. !!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OLDBERG....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They finally are getting Brock a bit of heat :applause


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That 50 year old looks better shirtless than 95%of the main roster


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heyman is ruining this segment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Brock now (and back then) and I loved Goldberg almost 20 years ago, but now? meh.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Take a shot everytime Heyman says "sir."


Take two shots every time Heyman calls Goldberg "Bill".


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Goldberg looks in great shape, Lesnar better watch it lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Aw Yeah!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyman is so uninspired now ....Jesus, this is his worst.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

KICK HIS ASS SEABASS


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg looks good, but this match is going to be a mess.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This is what it would look like if Goldberg wrestled the main eventers on Raw... :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smart security guards :lol


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

God damn he's jacked


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Goldberg J J J J J Jacked !


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lesnar has man tits and fat... Goldberg is in 100x better shape..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paul sounds like a brocken record.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Demolition119 said:


> Heyman is so uninspired now ....Jesus, this is his worst.


He says the same thing the few times per year he makes an appearance.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

oh shit letss go


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Goldberg's whole physique is obviously quite on point but guy legitimately has a better developed chest than probably 80 percent of the roster at least at his age no less. Respect.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lameeeeeeeeee.:lol


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

goldberg looks great


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice to see Colt Cabana supporting his fellow Jew from the crowd.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That can't be it for tonight that fucking tease


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Goldberg more jacked than Brock :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldberg like a caged animal. That was good.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

No brawl? :fuckthis

So Brock Freaking Lesnar is scared to scrap with a 50 year old man? kay


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have serious doubts that they will have a good match. In fact, I have serious doubts as to whether it will be watchable.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So confirmed, Goldberg losing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This match is gonna be so much worse than the first....ffs. The Goldberg allure died on the second time he showed up after his return.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock hasn't been training that much after Summerslam hasn't he?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

shit better go down in this next match


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Is it me or is Brock looking a little ....soft #Usaida


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

This is what's missing from these feuds, that big fight feel. Listen to how electric the crowd got


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

If this SOB squashes Goldberg I'm going to buy a 'Roman Empire' tshirt.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Holly shit my dad is younger than Goldberg... only if he was looking as good as him


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought they would fight a little, oh well guess I will have to wait until Survivor Series.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Enjoyed that segment to be honest. 

Would have liked a brawl but crowd was hot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> If this SOB squashes Goldberg I'm going to buy a 'Roman Empire' tshirt.


Better place your order because we know that's what will happen.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like Goldberg has been taking care of himself all of these years.

THAT intensity, that's what made him a REAL superstar back in the late 90s. Too bad Ziggler or Slater are not in the roster, would've been great to watch one of those selling his spear.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Goldbeg looks hella big even next to Brock.

Hyped :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking forward to Wrestlemania next year. I hope it's good. Orlando is only a 3 hour drive away from here


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

mgman said:


> So confirmed, Goldberg losing.


That was confirmed from the moment it was announced.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

So many feels for the blonde security guy.

Let's all have a hug-in for him.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

It's kind of sad but when I see the new day, cruiser weights or women I change the channel


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

That was a great ending to RAW... oh wait there's another hour...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar is lame, a shame he will be going over Goldberg this Sunday. I am looking forward to when Reigns finally beats him so he can just go away.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> *Looking forward to Wrestlemania next year*. I hope it's good. Orlando is only a 3 hour drive away from here


lol, same, can't wait to see Brendan Dassey in the front fucking row. So far that's more exciting to me than anything else they have planned lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Remember when HIAC ended feuds?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gulp.

Bayley on commentary. She fucking sucks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Goldbeg looks hella big even next to Brock.
> 
> Hyped :mark:



When Brock is wrestling a *proper* match there are very few I enjoy as much in the ring and his athleticism has amazed me for years but Brock certainly wasn't sporting his usual condition there. Meanwhile Goldberg was in tremendous shape it seemed.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Goldberg blows everyone else away. Sad really


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That pop for Sasha ! :clap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait Charlotte isn't undefeated on ppv is she? I know shes undefeated in title matches on ppv but didn't she lose a tag match on one ppv?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Better place your order because we know that's what will happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha looks less inspired since HIAC.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

You'd think Nia Jax was walking into an empty arena with her entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So according to @Ace Goldberg looks horrible.

Nobody else thinks this do they? I think he's in great condition for his age and he looks better than almost everyone on the roster. What you guys think?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm feeling an upset, Goldberg over Lesner


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Why the extreme close up of Nia's face.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Nia still wearing the fat suite.. I'm sorry. She doesn't look intimating or like an animal. She looks fat stuffed into a latex suite...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha looks less inspired since HIAC.


I would too after my momentum was completely killed in my hometown.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry Nia Jax most women are USA are overweight therefore you ARE like most girls, at least in America


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So according to @Ace Goldberg looks horrible.
> 
> Nobody else thinks this do they? I think he's in great condition for his age and he looks better than almost everyone on the roster. What you guys think?


He was in better shape than Lesnar.. Goldberg looked ripped and in shape.. Lesnar looked squishy as shit


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jax is gonna fucking kill Sasha.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously who in the hell thought Nia Jax should wear that???


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So according to @Ace Goldberg looks horrible.
> 
> Nobody else thinks this do they? I think he's in great condition for his age and he looks better than almost everyone on the roster. What you guys think?


Goldberg is in great shape especially for a man his age.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha must have that wig super glued on her head for it not to come off in matches.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bayley has such a boring voice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I would too after my momentum was completely killed in my hometown.


Right that finish to the HIAC match sucked the life out of everyone.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Sorry Nia Jax most women are USA are overweight therefore you ARE like most girls, at least in America


This. She's not like most of the beautiful athletes in wwe, but she's more like the large hot dog eating women wearing romans reigns tshirts


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Sasha must have that wig super glued on her head for it not to come off in matches.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

char shouldnt be afraid of nia


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God The Rock must make like 50 movies a year.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha looks less inspired since HIAC.


It's very noticeable. They broke her with that loss. Her swagger is gone. Hopefully she realizes it's a marathon and not a sprint though. I don't blame her for being human but it's a long road and it's really only through struggle do you find out what you're really made of. She'll either let it break her completely or she'll use it to push herself to a new level.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bayley to add to the cringe.. God.. I give zero fucks about this angle.. It's retarded every way possible..


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

YESSSS!.... inner strife


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

40 minutes plus of this show left and I missed about an hour of the show while I was on the phone and it still feels like I've been watching forever.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God The Rock must make like 50 movies a year.


Always been neutral on Rock as far as entertainment to me, but two things no one can objectively deny from the Rock are his talents and his intense work ethic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So according to @Ace Goldberg looks horrible.
> 
> Nobody else thinks this do they? I think he's in great condition for his age and he looks better than almost everyone on the roster. What you guys think?


 He's stepping into the ring with Brock Lesnar, he needs to be more than good for his age shape. I expected him to be better and had seen photos of him in the last few years.. he actually looks smaller compared to those...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was horrible


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. That was horrific. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley got that booty


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> It's very noticeable. They broke her with that loss. Her swagger is gone. Hopefully she realizes it's a marathon and not a sprint though. I don't blame her for being human but it's a long road and it's really only through struggle do you find out what you're really made of. She'll either let it break her completely or she'll use it to push herself to a new level.


Agreed, I hope she comes through.


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm surprised they won.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

So bad


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley, Bayley, Bayley.. ya look good in some pants gul! Just like your bff Sasha.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

You guys knock Sasha for being horrible on the mic, Bayley makes Sasha seem like 2000 Rock


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Always been neutral on Rock as far as entertainment to me, but two things no one can objectively deny from the Rock are his talents and his intense work ethic.


Yeah dude has incredible work ethic, can't deny that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There will be a brawl tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeri-KO wearing the same scarf together :lmao


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

That match was more hideous than Nia's attire.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ace said:


> He's stepping into the ring with Brock Lesnar, he needs to be more than good for his age shape. I expected him to be better and had seen photos of him in the last few years.. he actually looks smaller compared to those...


That photo is ten fucking years old. You need to reassess your expectations; he's 49 years old but still looks like a real threat to Brock and also has a week of training left to put another couple of pounds onto what is already a very impressive physique.

If anyone looked out of shape it was Lesnar.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Owens is wearing a scarf. :lol


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

this show succccks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bayley, Bayley, Bayley.. ya look good in some pants gul! Just like your bff Sasha.


That ass looks even better in jeans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The firework show? Hmmm...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

There better be actual fireworks or i'm crying fowl.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's have a SDL/Raw brawl! I'm game. :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> That photo is ten fucking years old. You need to reassess your expectations; he's 49 years old but still looks like a real threat to Brock and also has a week of training left to put another couple of pounds onto what is already a very impressive physique.
> 
> If anyone looked out of shape it was Lesnar.


 Nah there were a few recent photos I've seen on reddit over the last few years in which he looked pretty good. Maybe he looked smaller because he was in the ring with Brock?


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Omg just debut already


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuckkkk... these clowns. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they've seriously been playing those Emma vignettes for like 2 months now, i expected to see premiering next week tonight since it'll be the day after SS but no lol it still says premiering soon, jesus christ...


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

fire the camera man giving more air time to audience


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Very unsure if Joey Diaz would even last a hour in the current WWE environment but Joey Diaz managing Enzo Amore would be something vocally.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

At this rate Emmalina will age and they will need to update the photos before she actually debuts :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Emmalina vs Charlotte vs Sasha in a jello match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cass needs to seriously stop putting a period after each word he says.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Let's have a SDL/Raw brawl! I'm game. :mark:


If there is a SDL/Raw brawl (not saying there will), then I hope the chaos lasts 8 minutes :mark:


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so sick of the club.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BOOK. KARL. ANDERSON. BETTER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't care about any of these teams.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree Corey, thank gawd...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

we know, we know the drill, we've had the svs match explained to us and we've had this match explained to us ... but thanks for bedtime storying it enzo and cass. 

Oh fuck, i wish i was near the niagra falls, these guys as the fucking WORST.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Who can ever forget the Shining Stars' historic debut on Raw? :sleep


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Just Fire Anderson and turn Gallows back into Festus


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

oh its the embarrassed to be a wrestling fan hour.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ace said:


> Nah there were a few recent photos I've seen on reddit over the last few years in which he looked pretty good. Maybe he looked smaller because he was in the ring with Brock?


He hasn't been the 285lb Goldberg we used to know since around 2007, I can guarantee you that. If you look at photos and videos from the past couple of years he's been sitting at about 225-230lb at best and is now probably about 255lb or so, which is amazing considering the fact that he's not been anywhere near that weight in years and is almost 50.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only good thing about Anderson/Gallows is their theme.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's 2016 and Truth is still a caricature.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol R Truth comes out and the camera man immediately scrambles the audience searching for a little black kid.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Goldbergs back is enormous , hes gonna spear the shit out of brock and Im a brock fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That SurvivorSeries tag match will be a disaster.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Why are they picking out all the windowlickers in the crowd?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

this tag team match is taking away time from the brawl


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Why are they picking out all the windowlickers in the crowd?


They make up part of the 2,000,000 that still watch Raw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mn, Edge use to be so cool.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> D*mn, Edge use to be so cool.


His entrance at Wrestlemania 24 against Taker is so MF epic. :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Why do people care about Goldberg's muscles? It's only one fucking part of his act and probably the _least_ important.

He was about charisma and body language. Goldberg carried himself like a killer. That's what matters, not the size of his fucking biceps.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match has has gone for too long already...


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

why is this match still happening, christ.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> this tag team match is taking away time from the brawl


If there is a brawl, then I hope Raw gets a long overrun tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Commentators just burying the match :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trolololol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:lol: troll job by Guns & Gallows.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

it was going to be good, and then wtf


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Bryan about to recieve a pop :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shinning Stars completely buried there :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep. They're sending the CW's to SD.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys do you think that the goldberg/lesnar segment was the last between those 2 for the night, because I think Im going to call it a night now


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I miss Edge.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Slow night for the Raw thread, in the mid 700's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Shane and Bryan does not offer prizes for the winning brand of the matches then I don't see the point of the segment. Myself and other members came up with great ideas.

Winner of 1st brand vs brand match wins 1 NXT draft pick.
Winner of 2nd brand vs brand match wins 1 free pick from the losing show. 
Winning brand of the 3rd brand vs brand match wins the 30th spot in the Rumble.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear of the almost 3hrs I've probably watched 30 minutes tops. The Goldbeg/Lesnar segment and the Jericho stuff, that's about it


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If there's no invasion here then what a disaster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cipher said:


> I miss Edge.


No worries, you'll see him again tomorrow night


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Guys do you think that the goldberg/lesnar segment was the last between those 2 for the night, because I think Im going to call it a night now


Most definitely.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god this bullshit is the "main event" ???????????????????????


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Maryse saying "I'm the biggest bitch in the history of this business" lol god thats the fakest sounding shit, could they at least try and make us believe its not scripted?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I bet we'll find out that the entire SD roster had been hiding inside Foley's beard all this time.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Daniel Bryan should be as jacked as Goldberg


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The calm before the burial :bryan


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane's kicks are clean. But that's normal for him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Doesn't feel like Shane is competing for Team Smackdown, yet he is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Raw crowd is agreeing that Smackdown is a better show.:lmao

What a burial.:buried


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie has a point there...


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

This feels so "empty".

Not even 6 months since the brand extension.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just bring out Styles... Please. :mark:


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

raw crowd just pissed on raw over smackdown hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol crowd cheering SD is better when the dumb asses bought tickets to Raw lol at least Steph called them out on it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

How embarrassing. RAW crowd agreeing SD is a superior show :lmao Stephanie just cut Shane too calling him a hypocrite :lmao Steph just gored him :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fans in attendance shitting on Raw compared to SDL. :HA


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

lol steph has no chill.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well done by Steph to bring up the nonsense of Shane being on the match. Good job by her.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is the best debate in RAW history, narrowly beating out Scott Steiner vs. Chris Nowinski.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol god Bryan couldn't even be nasty for a second he just had to throw that last line in there "But we all love him for it don't we?"....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol crowd cheering SD is better when the dumb asses bought tickets to Raw lol at least Steph called them out on it.


I gotta admit: That was pretty funny by Stephanie lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW = Moderate conservatives
SDL = Liberals


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Rusev to end this?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph wasn't wrong tbh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shane and Daniel have a point TBH :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lame explanation from Daniel as to why he put Shane on the match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm mick folly i am a asshol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Literally no one cares.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No need to bring up that trash HIAC match, Foley. :HA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Invasion incoming


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OH here we go!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bring us Ambrose & Styles !


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Stephanie has on an easy access skirt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I bet Team SDL is there too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I bet on Roman and Seth standing tall on this one.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bring us Ambrose & Styles !


GIVE. ME. STYLES.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shane needs to just shut up. You don't have a case for being on this match :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ Styles chants!! Fucking love it.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Shane O.Mac shootin :clap


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice chant <3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scenes. :mark


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

waiting for the Braun / Ellsworth staredown..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SD more over than RAW :lol


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Team smackdown is here!!!!


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

AJEEE STYLESSSS


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bray Wyatt accepting Bryan orders feels so weird.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The biggest star is here!!! James Ellesworth!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ fucking Styles baby!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SD more over than RAW and AJ more over than anyone on RAW besides the part timers lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Raw crowd cheering for Smackdown


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> AJ Styles chants!! Fucking love it.


BRING US THE BEST IN THE BUSINESS!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bray Wyatt wearing a SmackDown shirt is so fucking weird....


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Kevin Owens Show? Don't you mean "The Geek Show"?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Young boy ellsworth haha


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kayfabe, why would Bray want to show up and wear that shirt? I don't get it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose & AJ on the same team :banderas


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hall and Nash invading Nitro in 1996 this is not


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:ha Bray Wyatt in that SD shirt

Speaking strictly kayfabe, why the fuck would he give a shit if Smackdown wins. :maury


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

WWE championship vs Miss Universe championship.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Ambrose and........ Ellsworth." :HA


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens is awesome!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ :ha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Styles with dat burial... :lol


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

AJ fucking Styles!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stuck on Jericho's sugar tit :HA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People chanting 'Holy Shit' at WWE guys invading a WWE show. :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jericho's fucking face after that line was priceless :lmao


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sugar tit lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BURN HIM, STYLES! :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ambrose wanted o laugh?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Everyone standing there while these few talk makes for a really stupid visual.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

God damn Aj just slayed owens


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sugartit :aries2


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Hilarious stuff!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho on fire rn :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAOOO CHRIS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman in the background :maury

Y2J :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ellsworth.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ's hair made the list :westbrook5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO "what the hell is that?"


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What the hell is that? :maury


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

jericho killing it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

AJ pretty weak on the mic in this segment. Owens and Jericho are owning him and this segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ellsworth :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn that pop for The List. :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol you could hear Braun saying "I just squashed him 3 months ago" :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

It would hilarious to hear a spooky Wyatt promo now


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"Chince McMahon" :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ellsworth selling the list was GOAT.:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"wait what the hell is that?" lmfao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ellsworth reaction to making to the list. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho is fucking gold right now :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL at Strowman corpsing.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thus should be good bray and braun


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy fuck. Ellsworth selling "the List" like it's the worst thing ever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'What the hell is that?' lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw is seriously going to miss Jericho when he leaves.

I don't think I can emphasize that point strongly enough.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CHINCE MCMAHON :lmao :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho - "Woah! Woah! Woah! What the HELL is THAT??" *points at James Ellsworth* LMFAO :lmao:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Jericho just wins


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lol Randy Wyatt standing up for the family.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

He was drafted, Bray :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Say whatever you want, but this is my favorite part of the brand, this war between shows.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose!


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

Um.. I haven't been watching smackdown why the fuck is randy orton a bray wyatt minion now? what kind of pot was someone smoking.?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor James Ellsworth,Chris is so funny lol!!!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I still don't get why Randy Orton is in the Wyatt family lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth & Aj going at it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles basically proved which title is tops in the company during this segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I figured LSDean would start the fight:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Styles and Rollins going at it :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TickleH said:


> Um.. I haven't been watching smackdown why the fuck is randy orton a bray wyatt minion now? what kind of pot was someone smoking.?


Much better pot than the shit people who write Raw smoke.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Randy Orton is built like a tank and Stroman just made Orton look fifteen in comparison. Goodness!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We just need Jericho on Smackdown.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you hear the noise Jericho made with Dean popped him in the face?! :lmao


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is Daniel Bryan fault, he had Corbin on his team, yet he preferred Touch of Gray.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAWL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Just saw Styles and Rollins going at it :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane owning Strowman.

:lmao

What trash.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

We've got a pier six brawl


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Shane taking out Braun LOOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This segment is great!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Finisher Spam


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Why does WWE keep filming random **********?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that one dude was going crazy for the RKO


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Really, Bray is the only one not to hit a signature? Fuck off.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

wyatt shouldve landed ambigale


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Of course he had to reverse it lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO SD buried already


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

If Ellsworth No Chin Music someone on Raw I will fuck the mark out. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Smackdown wins the pay per view on sunday


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please spear Rollins.

Please.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty lame when the Raw crowd boos the Raw team when they bought tickets for Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane will pin Strowman at SS to build for Lesnar.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So raw invades smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That exited fan :lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Really enjoyable segment there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So why do we need the State of the WWE Address on the Network? We already know where SmackDown Live stands...just from watching the last 20 minutes of RAW...


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Trophies said:


> That exited fan :lol



Lol that dude was marking out


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thought that was a great ending to be honest.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is going to be fucking LIT.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Would love to see the team of Styles and Ambrose in the future


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why didn't they have Ellsworth No Chin Music Roman for the biggest pop of all time? Missed opportunity.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol who called reigns and Rollins finishing it off?


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Pretty good ending and funny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Thought that was a great ending to be honest.


It was, everyone played a good part.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Great ending to a pretty lackluster show, Goldberg was also great tonight.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I actually really enjoyed that ending.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Always wanted to see Bryan and Nikki debate, but this will do.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This Sunday, you all go on the list! :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not going to complain about RAW standing tall on their own show :lol Rhat was actually a great finish aside from Shane being the one to take out Braun :maury 

AJ was super over as was Randy. Dean got a great reaction when he grabbed the mic and I'm happy they had him be the loose cannon to fire the first shot. KO was protected during the brawl. Not bad at all. Would much rather Taker than Shane, however.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Pretty lame when the Raw crowd boos the Raw team when they bought tickets for Raw.


That shows how over Smackdown Live is


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why didn't they have Ellsworth No Chin Music Roman for the biggest pop of all time? Missed opportunity.


Because the resulting crowd pop would've caused the building to implode.

(Real Answer: Because Roman is still super protected in booking.)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

4freedom said:


> Would love to see the team of Styles and Ambrose in the future


Thought it was just me, but they seemed to really click when they teamed up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good segment! I liked both World champions arguing with each other over which title was superior. Wyatt confronting Strowman for the first time was very good too. And Ellsworth selling Jericho putting on him the list was hilarious. 

The brawl was good too. Everyone looked good.

I wonder if this means Smackdown is winning the mens 5 on 5 since Team Raw won this brawl.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

But he got booed in Minnesota, Paul.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why didn't they have Ellsworth No Chin Music Roman for the biggest pop of all time? Missed opportunity.


He'd just no-sell it anyway.

But yes.. Massive missed opportunity.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Enjoyable segment. Will be a much more enjoyable finish at SS when Styles emerges victorious.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Overall, I really enjoyed tonight's episode of Raw. 

Especially Jericho.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that ending I thought for sure I was going to fast forward but turned out to be REALLY FUN. Jericho killed it on the mic and all the moves were safe and fun to watch . Much better than someone just getting a brutal beat down like most raw finishes


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Goldberg is in better shape than most of the roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Thought that was a great ending to be honest.


Yep, I thought it was worth the wait. You had some good and fun interactions between the Raw and Smackdown superstars. Plus, the brawl lasted for a good while. I wish Owens was more involved in the fight though.

Anyways, Raw came out on top on the red brand tonight. Hopefully, they fight again tomorrow on the blue brand and Smackdown comes out on top


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Makinromanlookinstronger Series This Sunday Night Only on The WWAE Network!!
:cole


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

People can say what they will about Styles. He was the smallest man in the ring but carried himself like the tallest. There's a swagger AJ has that you can't teach and KO simply doesn't have yet. I couldn't have sold KO being the superior champion if I wanted to. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The crowd was marking hard until Roman stood tall, they had to put Rollins and do the Shield powerbomb to somewhat bring them back, but my god I hate Roman standing tall at everything. Other than that, great segment


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The way Jericho called out Ellsworth had me :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lothario said:


> People can say what they will about Styles. He was the smallest man in the ring but carried himself like the tallest. There's a swagger AJ has that you can't teach and KO simply doesn't have yet. I couldn't have sold KO being the superior champion if I wanted to. :lol


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> So raw invades smackdown tomorrow.


The way they booked it, there is no reason to. They sent Smackdown packing, plus Team Smackdown will be occupied with the cutting edge.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> The way Jericho called out Ellsworth had me :lmao


I thought he was going to ether him, but it was like Vince was yelling in his hear like Chris!! NO! GLAAD!! GLAAD!!! NO!! DON'T FUGGIN' DO IT!!! DON'T YOU... DON'T YOU DARE!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Chris Jericho/Braun Strowman backstage segment

- Sami Zayn's promo post-match

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Goldberg segment

- Stephanie McMahon/Mick Foley/Shane McMahon/Daniel Bryan closing segment + Team Raw vs Team Smackdown brawl


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dat brock lesnar apron botch :banderas


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The crowd was marking hard until Roman stood tall, they had to put Rollins and do the Shield powerbomb to somewhat bring them back, but my god I hate Roman standing tall at everything. Other than that, great segment


He got nothing when he punched Randy. He was arguably the least over guy in the ring not counting Wyatt (whom has been ruined by booking but still managed to get a good sell vs Strowman) They were expecting fans to rejoice in the Seth/Roman tandem with "Yes" chants but got zero. :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Lothario said:


> He got nothing when he punched Randy. He was arguably the least over guy in the ring not counting Wyatt (whom has been ruined by booking but still managed to get a good sell vs Strowman) They were expecting fans to rejoice in the Seth/Roman tandem with "Yes" chants but got zero. :lol


Glad you're happy. The event was in Buffalo so I would get too excited about this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bryan ethering Owens on this "State of the Universe" Network shill. :HA

Edit: Bryan is ethering EVERYONE.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Pretty lame when the Raw crowd boos the Raw team when they bought tickets for Raw.


SDL has the two with the most star power on their team. That being Orton and Styles. Its impossible for that team not to get majority cheers. Nobody on the Raw team is on their level besides maybe Jericho.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bryan's eyes glazed over when Stephanie called him a B+ player. Like it wasn't on the script and he'd had enough. :lol He wanted to apply that 'Yes Lock' :lmao


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dang Mick and D-Bry going at it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shane vs Mick at WM. Sensing legit tension. :maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bryan name dropping TNA to Foley after quitting WWE in 2002! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll have to catch the State Of The Universe program tomorrow. Hope it is good!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't get emotional on me again, Bryan.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Daniel thinks he is on Talking Smack.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

All of Raw's stars are overrated - Bryan :banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. Foley is insufferable in this spot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Bryan accidentally called Cesaro,"Claudio", for a moment there :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Bryan ethering Owens on this "State of the Universe" Network shill. :HA
> 
> Edit: Bryan is ethering EVERYONE.


Bryan is a fucking ticking time bomb. :lmao He doesn't give a damn at all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What is Bryan saying? Is he going off as a way to show his frustration for NOT being able to wrestle?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These 4 have worked themselves into a damn shoot.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if half of this is kayfabe or not


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

MAN THAT WAS AWKWARD


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I'll have to catch the State Of The Universe program tomorrow. Hope it is good!


It's better than suspected. Skip the Heyman portion and go right into the SD vs RAW sit down.:lol There's some legit tension here. Bryan is legitimately *shooting* :lmao


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Wait, is Bryan on Raw Talk?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Does Daniel have a "give zero fucks" clause in his GM contract?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> SDL has the two with the most star power on their team. That being Orton and Styles. Its impossible for that team not to get majority cheers. Nobody on the Raw team is on their level besides maybe Jericho.


DaFuq? No one gives a fk about Orton anymore. He's there solely as filler and will be one of the first on his team eliminated. 



Buster Baxter said:


> How did Smackdown get buried? It took two-thirds of THE SHIELD to take out Aj Styles, Ambrose got the better of Rollins and was not made to look weak at any point in the segment. Orton was hit from behind, the only guy who really got bested was Wyatt and when your up against Roman that's to be expected.
> 
> With that being said, this allows WWE to avoid having both brands get one over each other during the build up. Raw sent Smackdown packing so there is no reason for them to show up on Smackdown. Team Blue will get their revenge on Sunday.


 There is no feasable way of Smackdown winning without some kind of cucketry going on like Braun wasting his own team. 3 out 5 dudes on Raw have clean wins over AJ and Shane isn't a credible threat to any of them unless he's either attacking a dazed opponent or he jumps off of something.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

is Bryan really going off? Have to imagine seeing that segment must have eaten him alive.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Does Daniel have a "give zero fucks" clause in his GM contract?


I think it's called the 1998 Flair clause, also known as the "fire me, I'm already fired" clause.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What is Bryan saying? Is he going off as a way to show his frustration for NOT being able to wrestle?


Daniel Bryan mentioned:

- How he would rather compete in the ring than be Smackdown's general manager 

- How all/most of the Raw superstars are overrated

- How Foley and Stephanie have no right to criticize Shane for competing for Team Smackdown and taking opportunities from other Smackdown superstars when they're the ones having long/multiple segments every week taking time away from other Raw superstars

- How Foley quit competing for the WWE so he can compete in TNA

- How Cesaro and Sami Zayn would rather be on Smackdown instead of Raw when he talked to them backstage

- How Kevin Owens isn't that credible of a world champion when he was literally handed a victory by Triple H

- How he (Bryan) accidentally called Cesaro, "Claudio," before correcting himself when he was trying to make a point

- How he (Bryan) is having a baby and still goes out to work for the WWE unlike Foley when he was having his baby in the past


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shane really doesn't like Mick does he?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Bryan name dropping TNA to Foley after quitting WWE in 2002! :mark:


It would be nice if he mentiond Dixie coming out back then and calling Mick the greatest signing TNA ever had lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God damn Bryan is what makes these things great... even the great emasculator can't rip his balls off ?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

kpenders said:


> DaFuq? No one gives a fk about Orton anymore. He's there solely as filler and will be one of the first on his team eliminated.
> 
> There is no feasable way of Smackdown winning without some kind of cucketry going on like Braun wasting his own team. 3 out 5 dudes on Raw have *clean wins over AJ* and Shane isn't a credible threat to any of them unless he's either attacking a dazed opponent or he jumps off of something.


Fair point, but this is not the same Aj Styles that those 3 beat. He went on to do bigger things than all 3 of them. One thing I can agree with though is that there will be fuckery. This match has several top guys in it that they will want to protect so I'm definitely not expecting a decisive victory.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

lol Bryan is such a twat, can't wait till he's gone for good.



Buster Baxter said:


> Fair point, but this is not the same Aj Styles that those 3 beat. He went on to do bigger things than all 3 of them. One thing I can agree with though is that there will be fuckery. This match has several top guys in it that they will want to protect so I'm definitely not expecting a decisive victory.


 Does he have a zenkai boost or something? I don't think he went on to do bigger things when he got put on the B show (and yes it is the B show no matter how much people don't want to admit it) he's got big fish small pond syndrome.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

kpenders said:


> Does he have a zenkai boost or something? I don't think he went on to do bigger things when he got put on the B show (and yes it is the B show no matter how much people don't want to admit it) he's got big fish small pond syndrome.


If Styles, Cena, Orton, Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggler and Miz are small pond, what in the fuck is Raw? There is so little star power on Raw I can't even watch it.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> If Styles, Cena, Orton, Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggler and Miz are small pond, what in the fuck is Raw? There is so little star power on Raw I can't even watch it.


 2 dudes past their prime, one of them barely shows up anymore, a 40 year old ex TNA guy, 2 glorified jobbers and the Miz....that's an all star cast you've got there.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Foley got the best of Bryan. He basically confirmed that Bryan hates being GM (and how he whines about it) and reminded everyone that Miz owned Bryan in a real shoot. I love Foley telling Bryan, "Without me there's no you." And Foley didn't have an IWC relentlessly pushing him to get better booking or hijacking segments he wasn't in.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shane and Steph sitting there looking dumbstruck while Bryan and Foley start talking like it's real and Raw and SD are actually in a real war. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I love me some DB but he was acting like a fucking douche there. Foley was unhinged. I have no idea what the hell he was talking about. Shane looked bored out of his skull and Stephanie didn't know how to reel Bryan and Foley back in from their weird ass arguments. 

I loved and hated that all at once. :lol


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

I love when cuckhead Bryan gets his sh*t pushed in verbally. He needs to hurry up and slink back to Cena's mansion where his half wit of a wife will yell BWEEE MOOOODE every 10 seconds.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Think some Raw marks can't stand the proof SDL is better and the fans clearly prefer it even when they are at Raw...


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Think some Raw marks can't stand the proof SDL is better and the fans clearly prefer it even when they are at Raw...



I'm a Raw mark but that's because of Jericho and Owens, if it wasn't for those 2 I'd barely ever watch Raw and I'll even admit right now, SDL is better, one less hour of sh*t shoved down your throat, Shane isn't on nearly as much as Stephanie and the pacing is overall better with less filler garbage in it. 

Yeah the fans clearly prefer it but how much of that is because faces are running SD while a heel is running Raw? 

There are things that SD blows ass in though, their women, Elsworth needs to f off and he's basically a 2016 version of Hornswaggle, and the fact that Bryan is the ultimate cuckhead and crybaby, he'd make Punk proud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how people say they don't watch Raw, yet are here on the Raw thread every week without fail..

Ellsworth is such a geek, too. I wouldn't be able to watch that trash.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

kpenders said:


> Does he have a zenkai boost or something? I don't think he went on to do bigger things when he got put on the B show (and yes it is the B show no matter how much people don't want to admit it) he's got big fish small pond syndrome.


Aj Styles went on to beat John Cena, twice. Defeated Dean Ambrose for the title at Backlash and defeated Cena & Dean in a triple threat. Kevin Owens was handed a second rate title by a guy who's never even on TV.AJ actually feels like a top guy RIGHT NOW I can't say the same for Owens and this is coming from someone who thinks KO is the superior talent.

Roman was demoted and Jericho is just there to be Jericho, I'd definitely say he went on to do bigger things.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Think some Raw marks can't stand the proof SDL is better and the fans clearly prefer it even when they are at Raw...


Raw marks? Proof SD is better? 

Here's another one who thinks it's real. Those people paid to attend Raw and popped for the two biggest babyfaces on the roster in Bryan and Shane. Don't work yourself into a shoot lol.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

sorry I don't watch smackdown but seeing orton standing there as a bray wyatt lackey is dumber than anything currently on raw I will say that much.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how people say they don't watch Raw, yet are here on the Raw thread every week without fail..
> 
> Ellsworth is such a geek, too. I wouldn't be able to watch that trash.


If you are talking about me, I DVR's it for once to catch Goldberg. Even that wasn't worth it. Luckily I enjoyed the final segment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how people say they don't watch Raw, yet are here on the Raw thread every week without fail..
> 
> Ellsworth is such a geek, too. I wouldn't be able to watch that trash.


And yet I only caught the last 5 minutes as I waited to see what turned out to be Bryan owning that State Of special. Doesn't take much effort to simply check into this thread to see Raw is still utter shit.

Too bad Owens is trapped... he'd flourish on SDL instead of the mid card act he is booked as on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> If you are talking about me, I DVR's it for once to catch Goldberg. Even that wasn't worth it. Luckily I enjoyed the final segment.


You've posted in the Raw threads more than just this week. I just don't understand watching such a long ass show that someone doesn't like.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Is there really a smackdown vs raw going on in this thread? LMAOOOO


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> Aj Styles went on to beat John Cena, twice. Defeated Dean Ambrose for the title at Backlash and defeated Cena & Dean in a triple threat. Kevin Owens was handed a second rate title by a guy who's never even on TV.AJ actually feels like a top guy RIGHT NOW I can't say the same for Owens and this is coming from someone who thinks KO is the superior talent.
> 
> Roman was demoted and Jericho is just there to be Jericho, I'd definitely say he went on to do bigger things.


So has Owens...so did Ambrose on an episode of Smackdown of all places, beating Cena clean now has lost it's luster.

Yeah, Owens was handed the title but at least it was in an actual match and not reminicent of when Bischoff handed H the WHC back then. I'll admit that the Universal Title doesn't really have the luster than the WWE title has, at least not now. 

Roman was demoted but they're obviously going to put him back in the title picture soon. Jericho is just there to be Jericho but holy shit he's the most over dude on either show right now. 

I'd only say that AJ went on to do bigger and better things because he went to a show where he's basically been feuding with one dude for the past 4 months. Chances are that if he had actually gotten put on Raw then he'd be around the same level Zayn is right now, maybe a bit higher.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> You've posted in the Raw threads more than just this week. I just don't understand watching such a long ass show that someone doesn't like.


I don't.....

I haven't watched Raw since September. I gave up as it was just so shit I wasn't going to make myself sit through it anymore. I tuned in for Goldberg's return, I DVR'd it tonight for Goldberg and the final segment. 

Meanwhile, I watch SDL and LU live every week. I don't hate wrestling, I just hate a shit show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> I don't.....
> 
> I haven't watched Raw since September. I gave up as it was just so shit I wasn't going to make myself sit through it anymore. I tuned in for Goldberg's return, I DVR'd it tonight for Goldberg and the final segment.
> 
> Meanwhile, I watch SDL and LU live every week. I don't hate wrestling, I just hate a shit show.


It's weird to post on a show's thread continually if the show is so bad. I don't enjoy SD at all. I don't watch it. Don't post in the SD threads. Simple as that.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It's weird to post on a show's thread continually if the show is so bad. I don't enjoy SD at all. I don't watch it. Don't post in the SD threads. Simple as that.


I have posted in the threads of the shows I DVR'd. That is 2 shows since September.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

kpenders said:


> 2 dudes past their prime, one of them barely shows up anymore, a 40 year old ex TNA guy, 2 glorified jobbers and the Miz....that's an all star cast you've got there.


Our women's division is better as well


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> > Think some Raw marks can't stand the proof SDL is better and the fans clearly prefer it even when they are at Raw...
> ...


SDL is better quality wise. Fuck this SVS team shit because that shows nothing about show quality. I am talking about how one show tries, despite stumbling, and the other willfully throws itself into the garbage week after week after week as it attempts to be Vince's warped vision of wrestling he stupidly calls sports entertainment. That is why SDL can pop the crowd and only Jericho popped the crowd on the Raw side.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> I have posted in the threads of the shows I DVR'd. That is 2 shows since September.


Okay..


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Our women's division is better as well


 The SD division consist of sloppy seconds, the weakest of the 4HW went to give it some credibility and one of the only 2 decent women on SD gets off by pretending she's a comic book character

SD is where the irrelevant talent goes, the women being a prime example. Hopefully they'll get the CW division to give it a bit of a boost. Letting Zayn get the IC title to Raw is a fair trade for SD getting like 10 dudes.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

In my opinion Smackdown blows Raw out the park.

Only thing Raw offers is Y2J. Everything else has been a snooze fest. 
You see how KO had no air time for any moves in that brawl to close the segment. Sums up Raw pretty much.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

kpenders said:


> The SD division consist of sloppy seconds, the weakest of the 4HW went to give it some credibility and one of the only 2 decent women on SD gets off by pretending she's a comic book character
> 
> SD is where the irrelevant talent goes, the women being a prime example. Hopefully they'll get the CW division to give it a bit of a boost. Letting Zayn get the IC title to Raw is a fair trade for SD getting like 10 dudes.


If you say so. I see much more star power on SDL, and I highly prefer the women's division. The Charlotte and Sasha show bore me to fucking tears. It bored me months ago, and I wasn't surprised to see them wrestling once again at Hell in a Cell. There is no women's division on Raw. Give me Becky, Alexa, Nikki, Carmella and Natalya over a two woman division on Raw. Not to mention I find Sasha to be by far the worst of the Horsewomen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> I have posted in the threads of the shows I DVR'd. That is 2 shows since September.


I could swear I see you posting every week on the RAW thread.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I could swear I see you posting every week on the RAW thread.


Wrong. You can catch me in the SDL thread, though. I had to DVR tonight because of Goldberg. I also posted in the Raw thread the week of Goldberg's return. 

I seriously have stopped watching, If I even visit the Raw thread its to be reassured I'm not missing anything worth a damn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just rematched the last segment and man a lot of what they did didn't get the desired reaction e.g. Shield power bomb and Raw crowd getting behind the SD stars and cheering pro SD lines.

There were some Shield chants and clapping at the end but you can tell they expected a much bigger pop for the end. Probably thought it would have gotten yes chants and much louder Shield chants for the finish. Hilariously, the Raw crowd was actually behind Team SD :lol

We'll find out whether that was because of the invasion or SD Stars being more over tomorrow.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

kpenders said:


> The SD division consist of sloppy seconds, the weakest of the 4HW went to give it some credibility and one of the only 2 decent women on SD gets off by pretending she's a comic book character
> 
> SD is where the irrelevant talent goes, the women being a prime example. Hopefully they'll get the CW division to give it a bit of a boost. Letting Zayn get the IC title to Raw is a fair trade for SD getting like 10 dudes.


Um she has attires inspired by (Joker,Quinn,Freddy,and Iron Man) but she was never a straight up comic character and Becky is better than the other three by far and for being irrelevant SD puts on one hell of a fun show hell this Raw was the only one I finished in three weeks I am proud of myself.



Ace said:


> Just rematched the last segment and man that did a lot of what they did didn't get the desired reaction e.g. Shield power bomb and Raw crowd getting behind the SD stars and cheering for pro SD lines.
> 
> There were some Shield chants and clapping at the end but you can tell they expected a much bigger pop for the end. Raw crowd was actually behind Team SD :lol
> 
> We'll find out whether that was because of the invasion or SD Stars being more over tomorrow.


It is the better show SD not surprising


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

TickleH said:


> sorry I don't watch smackdown but seeing orton standing there as a bray wyatt lackey is dumber than anything currently on raw I will say that much.


 Gotta give him something to do.



nyelator said:


> Um she has attires inspired by (Joker,Quinn,Freddy,and Iron Man) but she was never a straight up comic character and Becky is better than the other three by far and for being irrelevant SD puts on one hell of a fun show hell this Raw was the only one I finished in three weeks I am proud of myself.


 Lol yeah, must explain why Sasha and Bailey had a match of the year contender, something Becky will never have, objectively she's the weakest and least over hence why she got shafted and stuck on the show where women are irrelevant and are there solely because they'd overcrowd Raw and for the sake of SD actually having a womens division

Complete garbage,



StylesP1 said:


> If you say so. I see much more star power on SDL, and I highly prefer the women's division. The Charlotte and Sasha show bore me to fucking tears. It bored me months ago, and I wasn't surprised to see them wrestling once again at Hell in a Cell. There is no women's division on Raw. Give me Becky, Alexa, Nikki, Carmella and Natalya over a two woman division on Raw. Not to mention I find Sasha to be by far the worst of the Horsewomen.


And there's a division on SD with Becky and Alexa feuding for months now? You make it sound they utilize all of the women on SD.

Thank God they don't because Nikki is an abomination who can barely move around the ring for 20 seconds before gassing out, and Nattie's past her prime by about 6 years. Lol...team coach...nice....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

kpenders said:


> Lol yeah, must explain why Sasha and Bailey had a match of the year contender, something Becky will never have, objectively she's the weakest and least over hence why she got shafted and stuck on the show where women are irrelevant and are there solely because they'd overcrowd Raw and for the sake of SD actually having a womens division
> 
> Complete garbage,


 Raw's women roster is trash, this isn't a mark war either. I can admit Charlotte is probably the best women in the WWE but everything else in the women's division on Raw is forced, cringeworthy trash.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

kpenders said:


> And there's a division on SD with Becky and Alexa feuding for months now? You make it sound they utilize all of the women on SD.


The hell are you talking about? You've realized becky just came back from an injury right?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace said:


> The Raws women roster is trash, this isn't a mark war either. I can admit Charlotte is probably the best in the WWE but everything else in the women's division on Raw is forced cringeworthy trash.


Oh I agree, but Charlotte is still 1 more good female wrestler than what SD has.



Dio Brando said:


> The hell are you talking about? You've realized becky just came back from an injury right?


No one outside of Becky and Alexa are relevant.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

kpenders said:


> No one outside of Becky and Alexa are relevant.


This isn't true. Nikki and Carmella has been in a feud. And Carmella has been good since turning heel.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

kpenders said:


> Oh I agree, but Charlotte is still 1 more good female wrestler than what SD has.


 I enjoy watching Becky, Alexa and Nikki, probably a hell of a lot more than any Charlotte feud. I guess that's logical booking for you :draper2


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

kpenders said:


> Lol yeah, must explain why Sasha and Bailey had a match of the year contender, something Becky will never have, objectively she's the weakest and least over hence why she got shafted and stuck on the show where women are irrelevant and are there solely because they'd overcrowd Raw and for the sake of SD actually having a women's division
> 
> Complete garbage,


Well we must have different views of wrestling then Bayley vs Sasha was story telling not the match itself


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Dio Brando said:


> This isn't true. Nikki and Carmella has been in a feud. And Carmella has been good since turning heel.


 Nikki and Carmella are the SD equivalent of Nia and Alicia, no one fucking cares


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

kpenders said:


> Nikki and Carmella are the SD equivalent of Nia and Alicia, no one fucking cares


Don't confuse your opinion with the majority.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Dio Brando said:


> Don't confuse your opinion with the majority.


My opinion is in line with the majority, I've never seen or heard of a single person that had even a remotely vague interest in that feud, especially now with that monstrosity Nikki's new sole defining characteristic is that she's fucking a certain somebody.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

kpenders said:


> My opinion is in line with the majority, I've never seen or heard of a single person that had even a remotely vague interest in that feud, especially now with that monstrosity Nikki's new sole defining characteristic is that she's fucking a certain somebody.


This sounds like some typical troll WF posts and everything you've said. And even if you don't care for the women's division on Smackdown there is no way you can sit here and argue that it hasn't been built better than Raw's.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Dio Brando said:


> This sounds like some typical troll WF posts and everything you've said. And even if you don't care for the women's division on Smackdown there is no way you can sit here and argue that it hasn't been built better than Raw's.


Sure I can, Raw's women division, despite it being built around mainly 2 women, is actually relevant, SD's division isn't. Raw's division means something, SD's doesn't. 

The fact that you're defending a filler feud with someone like Nikki who's the epitome of worthless and has no redeeming qualities just shows that you're scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

kpenders said:


> Sure I can, Raw's women division, despite it being built around mainly 2 women, is actually relevant, SD's division isn't. Raw's division means something, SD's doesn't.
> 
> The fact that you're defending a filler feud with someone like Nikki who's the epitome of worthless and has no redeeming qualities just shows that you're scraping the bottom of the barrel.


lol, I think I'm done here. This comment section is as shit as Raw is. 

See everyone in the SDL thread tomorrow night!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

kpenders said:


> Sure I can, Raw's women division, despite it being built around mainly 2 women, is actually relevant, SD's division isn't. Raw's division means something, SD's doesn't.
> 
> The fact that you're defending a filler feud with someone like Nikki who's the epitome of worthless and has no redeeming qualities just shows that you're scraping the bottom of the barrel.


Just because it's more relevant doesn't mean it's being built better than Smackdown. You're ignoring the context of that the 2 women being built around on Raw have been on the main roster for a year or two now. And you're ignoring the fact that Becky and Nikki are facing women who have just been called up from NXT so the majority of fans are just getting to know them.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Dio Brando said:


> Just because it's more relevant doesn't mean it's being built better than Smackdown. You're ignoring the context of that the 2 women being built around on Raw have been on the main roster for a year or two now. And you're ignoring the fact that Becky and Nikki are facing women who have just been called up from NXT so the majority of fans are just getting to know them.


LOL The same fucking thing can be said about Smackdown, it's been built around 2 women because the rest are fucking irrelevant. You brought up a filler feud between Nikki and Carmella, which is just the SD equivalent of Nia and Alicia, it's there solely to give them something to do.

What exactly makes you think Smackdown's women division has been built any better? You can't even argue that because barely anyone cares about the SD womens division. But sure, built better but hardly anyone gives a fuck about it.

Also saying that they were just called up from NXT is weak, who exactly? Carmella and Alexa, one of which is in that same filler feud that I was talking about. Bailey was technically called up from NXT but people actually give 2 shits about her so she had more success and high profile matches than Alexa and Carmella have had.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I could swear I see you posting every week on the RAW thread.


Good to see I'm not the only one who noticed that. They'll be back next week, too.

Anyway, great ending tonight. Good to see the crowd enjoy the end with Raw standing tall. I hope Raw invades SD. They have to add more to this match which is already this Sunday. Just hope they leave Shane and Ellsworth out of it. Embarrassing that anyone would have to sell for either of those two.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

kpenders said:


> LOL The same fucking thing can be said about Smackdown, it's been built around 2 women because the rest are fucking irrelevant. You brought up a filler feud between Nikki and Carmella, which is just the SD equivalent of Nia and Alicia, it's there solely to give them something to do.
> 
> What exactly makes you think Smackdown's women division has been built any better? You can't even argue that because barely anyone cares about the SD womens division. But sure, built better but hardly anyone gives a fuck about it.


It's not being built around 2 women. Becky and Alexa just had their first one on one match for the title last week.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Dio Brando said:


> It's not being built around 2 women. Becky and Alexa just had their first one on one match for the title last week.


There hasn't been any other major feud though, as soon as Becky won the title Alexa has basically been her first major opponent. And honestly, looking at the rest of the women, it's only going to go downhill from here. At least Raw's women division can be interesting with Bailey and Nia, SD has absolutely nothing to look forward too after Becky and Alexa


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

kpenders said:


> There hasn't been any other major feud though, as soon as Becky won the title Alexa has basically been her first major opponent. And honestly, looking at the rest of the women, it's only going to go downhill from here. At least Raw's women division can be interesting with* Bailey *and Nia, SD has absolutely nothing to look forward too after Becky and Alexa


Its Bayley goddamnit!:cuss:

Edit: also, lol at the insinuation that anything involving Nia is something to look forward to.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Site crash for anyone else?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SDL womens division has had the Bella/Carmella feud going on and at one point Natayla and Bella. So they have two storylines going on to MNR one.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

back to back terrible, repetitive raws. why is this company SO RELUCTANT TO ADD STIPULATIONS!!!!!!!!! This ppv is gonna be fun, but it can be GREAT if you just add one goddamn stip! Anything.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Man the crowd really does hate Roman LMAO.

They'd be cheering for something a min, he does any move, the crowd just booes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

GOLDBERG WAS FUCKING PERFECT.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The Buffalo crowd sure hated Roman Reigns. They booed him a lot especially that very cool main event segment. A lot of the guys got to do their finishing moves but it was Roman who didn't get to take any finishers. I kinda hated seeing Smackdown get thrown out of the building like that but whatever. The crowd seemed to cheer for Smackdown which made them feel like the faces. Jericho was on fire all night and loved him pointing out the oddball of Smackdown Live in James Ellsworth. 

The crowd on the other hand was not hot for the Cruiserweights. Very sad. I was also not invested in the Charlotte/Banks vs Nia Jax/Alicia Fox match. The confrontation between Goldberg and Lesnar was not bad. But I wanted more. I want physical contact. And why does Goldberg sweat so much by the time he enters the ring?

This thread can't even reach 100 pages? Wow. What an all-time low!


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Really good show. Didn't like Steph in the opening segment but she was good in the final segment of the night. That final segment was gold. Liked how team Smackdown came through the crowd and it was cool that Orton followed Bray. Liked everything about that final segment except Roman. People hate him so passionately that it's ridiculous.

Goldberg face to face with Lesnar was executed very well. Goldberg's offence looked a bit rusty but gotta give the man some credit: he's almost fifty years old and is in phenomenal physical condition. Can't wait for their match tbh.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

November of 2015: To take Strowman over the top rope it was needed a double clothesline from Taker and Kane

November of 2016: To take Strowman over the top rope the only thing needed is.... Shane :HA :maury


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Man the crowd really does hate Roman LMAO.
> 
> They'd be cheering for something a min, he does any move, the crowd just booes.


Good cause its just gonna make Vince push him even more. He is not going anywhere


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

not a bad show at all


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Good cause its just gonna make Vince push him even more. He is not going anywhere


Oh I know he's not. But who cares? the crowd will never accept him. Ever. He can pushed as much as Vince likes, he'll drive more fans and away. 
He'll end up known in the same league as HHH, an over-pushed mid-card talent, at best.

It's freaking hilarious how the crowd would cheer anything over this guy at this point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Another week and another terrible Rollins Pedigree on Jericho. So bored of dull as dishwater Seth squashing Jericho every week.

And Survivor Series shaping up to be all about The Shield...yawn. Can ewe not ever get a break from that trio dominating everything, especially Rollins and Reigns who are absolute garbage.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:damn at this thread not even getting to 1k posts yet as of this posting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love how Sasha and Charlotte STILL won while fighting EACH OTHER :lol.*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I hardly watched. It's honestly just not interesting lol.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Final segment was marvelous - really enjoyed seeing the two brands collide. Only gripe is I wanted AJ to do a rope dive after Ambrose! I was laughing so much at the Ellsworth/Jericho interaction.

I enjoyed the Lesnar/Goldberg segment - damn Goldberg is still intense. Both in great shape, hopefully be a good brawl at Survivor Series.

Enjoyed the scarf segment backstage as well - good laugh. 

There is a problem though - the other 2 hours 15 minutes was shite - just didn't appeal whatsoever. WWE is selling a PPV based on 2 interesting matches.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

It's difficult for me to take Goldberg as a serious threat to Lesnar with that white chin.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> It's difficult to me to take Goldberg as a serious threat lo Lesnar with that white chin.


Yeah because after last night esp, that's the most important thing to take away from it.

Fuck sake. If he'd dyed the fucking thing people would probably still be moaning at him cos of his damn age or whatever.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Goldberg looks to be in better shape than Brock.

LOL



DemonKane_Legend said:


> It's difficult to me to take Goldberg as a serious threat lo Lesnar with that white chin.


Lucky for you Kane shaves his beard.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

My god the repeated camera cuts to the audience were so annoying.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I just tried to watch the praised final Segment. My lord what are you people watching? Why is ultra heel Owens calling ultra face Reigns "Big Dog" like they are best buds? Fuck! Reigns is number 1 contender with his US Title, and they are standing there like idiots.

After Stephanie started to speak again, I clicked away.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Great brawl.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great ending. Have to stop with the shots of the crowd, though. It's corny.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

The whole show was awesome IMO. Ending segment was wow!

''Soccer Mom haircut... You just made the list! Hahaha

Goldberg / Lesnar segment was very intense.
Crowd really reacted well.


and... Goldberg went to the locker room on WCW theme music... Everyone is happy now !?!?!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I called it.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Jericho has no chill


----------

